#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-09
 * jgould wanders in
<Unit193> canthus13: I got called down to get it (2nd one in the past few days)
<canthus13> Snakes in a drain?
<Unit193> Nope! Snakes on the heater ;)
<jgould> Any one know where MacOS stores user/group info?
<jgould> can you alias a userID to a diffrent user ID
<Unit193> I don't *think* anyone knows about Macs... (I could very well be wrong...)
<Unit193> I may have to switch back kernels if this keeps going on...
<canthus13> Unit193: What's happening?
<Unit193> canthus13: I keep losing WiFi (But the icon doesn't change...) and I have to remove it and put it back in...
<Unit193> Kinda annoying.... (And not good that it's the one with irssi)
<dmcglone1> Hiya all
<canthus13> weird.
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Hello
<dmcglone1> whats weird canthus13?
<jgould> HEllo
<dmcglone1> me? ;-)
<dmcglone1> Hiya jgould
<dmcglone1> Hi Unit193
<dmcglone1> Anything special tonight?
<jgould> Nope
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Weird thing with wireless (And me)
<dmcglone1> what do you mean?
<dmcglone1> oh dang
<dmcglone1> I asked
 * dmcglone1 (boing)
<Unit193> You can still take it back ;)
<dmcglone1> Oh so we get takebacks on IRC now?
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<Unit193> I'm getting dropouts on wireless where I have to remove the card and put it back in...
<Unit193> Wouldn't matter as much if this wasn't my lovely screen session...
<dmcglone1> did it just randomly start doing this?
<Unit193> Yep! After I changed kernels... (*Might* not be that...)
<dmcglone1> thats the first thing I'd suspect :-/
<Unit193> Yeah... This kernel seems faster (If it's the kernel, I'll remove it)
<dmcglone1> have you tested to see if it is?
<Unit193> I would have to reboot :O (Already did that today...) and speed is very much needed at this point
<dmcglone1> I see
<Unit193> If it does it again, I will... (twice today...)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Doing anything fun?
<dmcglone1> heh, I wish.
<dmcglone1> I'm ju
<dmcglone1> just too burnt out right now
<jgould> I hate manual time sheets...
<dmcglone1> I agree, I fill out 4 a day
<dmcglone1> and it's not just time in and time out, it's a whole damn sheet
 * dmcglone1 does home healthcare
<dmcglone1> I have to fill out what they eat, when they eat, when they shit, what they do, how they act, etc, etc
<Unit193> dmcglone1: Do you also have to shower them?
<dmcglone1> it they are paraplegic but none of my patients are
<dmcglone1> at the moment all my patients have mental issues
<dmcglone1> the best thing about home healthcare is you can pick your own hours each day
<dmcglone1> as long as I work the minimum set amount of hours the state allows that patient
<canthus13> Unit193: What make/model is that laptop?
<Unit193> The one with wifi issues?
<canthus13> Yeah.
<Unit193> Desktop HP 660c(?) (rt73usb wifi) I'll check to make sure...
<Unit193> 6630*
<canthus13> Ok.
<canthus13> Oh. no.
<canthus13> actually, I was referring to the slow laptop.
<canthus13> said it was ~500mhz?
<Unit193> I have a laptop and desktop with that....
 * canthus13 has a 1ghz PIII mobile proc and a 1ghz PIII slot 1 just sitting around...
<Unit193> Omnibook XE2 is laptop
<canthus13> Hmm.. the desktop won't take anything higher than a 533 celeron...
<canthus13> Looks like the omnibook might work... Depends on the exact processor model, though. but some people have upgraded it to 1ghz.
<jgould> what are you trying to do?
 * canthus13 has an old dell C610 with a bad mobo.
<canthus13> Unit193: If you want the proc from it, it's yours.
<jgould> I wouldn't mind one of the Panasonic Toughbook CF-19's that we have at work... (Or the General Dynamica GD6000's)
 * canthus13 has to get rid of some junk piling up in the basement...
<canthus13> jgould: Toughbooks rock. :)
<Unit193> Sweet! (Someone might give me a 650MHz one)
<jgould> I know.  Clunky as hell, but they will take a beating and keep on going.
<Unit193> IRC issues...
<canthus13> Unit193: Cool... Just need to find out if it will actually work in your laptop.
<jgould> I saw one that was mounted in a police cruiser that was in a shoot out, had a bullet hole through the display, it still worked (except for where the hole is...) I was impressed
<canthus13> jgould: nice...
<canthus13> there's a lot of toughbooks floating around iraq and afghanistan... Panasonic has made a KILLING on those things. :)
<jgould> Yeah.  Used to work with a guy that was in the navy,  he watched one get dropped from a chopper, someone ran over picked it up and kept working where the guy in the chopper left off...
<canthus13> jgould: Heh. they've been  used to beat down attackers, defend from knives, even stop shrapnel.
<canthus13> I'd imagine the sshrapnel fucks 'em up pretty good, though.
<paultag> OMG
<jgould> Just a bit...
<paultag> SSH ATTACK APPLICATION: sshrapnel
<canthus13> paultag: What?
<canthus13> paultag: HAHAHA!
<paultag> kthx, back to idle :)
<paultag> canthus13: well done!
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Ok,  Now off to the office to drop this shit off...
<jgould> Back in a bity
<jgould> Hmm...  Am I online
<Unit193> jgould: Nope!
<canthus13> jgould: no.
<jgould> Ok
<jgould> with the way our router works sometimes, I can never be sure.
<Unit193> Just goto #ubuntu and say !hi ;)
<jgould> is it possible to resize a partition?  I want to make my / partition larger...
<jgould> actully, my /home
<jgould> Ok... I'm tired of fucking with this Apple Airport Extreme.  I'm switching it out for the Cisco Valet...  I'll be right back
<canthus13> jgould: Airports don't like non-mac stuff. :/
<canthus13> they don't play well with windows.
<canthus13> but yes. you can resize your partition.
<canthus13> use gparted.
<jgould> How do you do it?
<canthus13> I'm psychic.
<jgould> I must not have it installed
<canthus13> You'll have to install it. it doesn't come stock anymore.
<jgould> too many people fuck up their systems?
<canthus13> Too many options. they're emulating mac now. :/
<canthus13> But basically, you unmount a partition, then right-click on it and resize. (If the system can do it.. depends on fragmentation and locations of partitions...)
<canthus13> If it's an active partition, you'll need to boot a live CD and do it.
<canthus13> (like / or /home)
<jgould> I'm goign to resize both...  I'll be back.  Hopefully I can do this without fucking up etiher partition...
<canthus13> Have fun. :)
<jgould> I have a little partition that is flagged bios_grub that I can't move.  what is it, and what does it do?
<canthus13> Not sure... Might be something for grub2.
<jgould> fuck... In order to do what I'm trying to do, I'm going to need to delete that partition and reinstall grub...
<canthus13> Looks like it is.
<canthus13> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<jgould> Hmm... Running 'sudo grub' doesn't get me anything
<jgould> I have a lot of sudo grub- programs, but no 'grub'
<canthus13> I think it's grub-install
<jgould> I'm leaning toward that as well. Hopefully I dont muck up the system by doing this...
<jgould> I also have a grub-install
<jgould> er
<jgould> grub-setup
<jgould> wow... gparted copies the empty blocks as well as the ones with data...
 * jgould listens to the crickets
<jgould> FUCK
<jgould> ok.. we're back
<Cheri703> paultag: I'm in the session about the loco directory, anything you want me to pass on?
<Cheri703> they mentioned you ;)
<oda> LIKE A RECORD BABY, RIGHT ROUND ROUND ROUND!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Having fun?
<Cheri703> yeah, it's pretty sweet so far :)
<Cheri703> I have a break after lunch, charging netbook
<Cheri703> I figure I'll do it now, since someone may need to borrow the adapter later (loaned it to someone else this morning)
<canthus13> Heh.
<oda> Cheri703: EEE?
<Cheri703> no, it's a zareason teo
 * oda googles
<Cheri703> I have the older model
<oda> Eh, netbooks are all 95% the same
<oda> not to say that it's a bad thing
<Cheri703> yeah
<oda> get about 2 1/2 hours of video just with this 3 cell in my ASUS, thinkin about dropping $50 and getting the 9 cell
<paultag> Cheri703: nah, it's OK :)
<paultag> Cheri703: thanks, though
<Cheri703> kk, there is going to be another session tomorrow to continue the topic
<Cheri703> so...if you think of anything, let me know
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> Cheri703: sure
<Cheri703> met some guy from vancouver loco who said he's talked to you
<paultag> Cheri703: oh?
<paultag> I love talking with loco guys, they're awesome.
<Cheri703> I don't remember his name :/ he's one of the loco leads apparently
<paultag> ah, sure
<paultag> there one guy who I've gone back and forth with a bunch
<Cheri703> probably him :)
<paultag> Randall Ross, I think
<paultag> yeah, rrnwexec :)
<Cheri703> :)
<paultag> Cheri703: apparently I pissed off dholbach with my blog post
<Cheri703> oh?
<paultag> yeah he got pissed on my fb page
<Cheri703> is dholbach here?
<paultag> Cheri703: at UDS?
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, he should be
<Cheri703> ok, I think he was in the loco session earlier, but I dunno who he is
<paultag> Cheri703: he's a german
<paultag> youngish looking, funny accent
<paultag> works for canonical
<Cheri703> k, I think I know who he is, but I don't think he talked much
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/~dholbach
<paultag> no, I can't imagine he did
<Cheri703> I have to say, I like the irc thing, because in a few sessions that have it up and running, I have said stuff on there when I didn't feel like speaking up
<paultag> mmhum
<Cheri703> heh, just read the post from him
<paultag> I should have said "umad bro?"
<Cheri703> hehe
<canthus13> paultag: Meh. He didn't seem *that* pissed.
<canthus13> A little defensive over the HoF thing, though..
<paultag> canthus13: he never gets mad about anything, he seemed pissed
 * canthus13 shrugs.  Maybe.
<canthus13> I don't konw him aside from blog posts and his packaging videos.
<thafreak> Anyone going to the Entrepreneurship for Engineers thing in cleveland tonight?
<paultag> did not even hear about it
<paultag> but I've got a paper due in the morn, no time!
<paultag> :)
<deejoe> well, slacker, quite typing at us and WRITE
<paultag> ugh
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr
<jgould> stupid windows
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<jgould> My wife's machine decided to stop connecting to the network...
<jgould> I just deleted the adaptor....  Why can't windows just modprobe?
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> What? and be smart like everything else?
<jgould> HEh
<jgould> I don't get it...  It went from working to not.
<jgould> Ok.  fixed it
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> Overheat? Restart?
<jgould> No, it was some setting relating to wireless security on the router
<Derath-Srvr> smirk
<jgould> that setting has always been that way on this router...
<jgould> Oh well.  At least this one doens't get knocked off the air 5 times a day...
<canthus13> jgould: It's windows.  It randomly changes settings.
<jgould> No, this was on the router... although I really missed the detailed logging that I get off of both the MacOS and Linux
<canthus13> Ah.
 * canthus13 is attempting to root a VM right now. :)
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> o/
<Cheri703> it's midnight here-_-
<Cheri703> this trip might be what it takes to reset my sleep schedule...asleep around 6 or 7 pm, awake at 4 or 5 -_-
<canthus13> Heh. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-10
<TheErk> Yo ho ho
<canthus13> ...and a bottle of rum?
<TheErk> Yes please.
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 stays away from rum.. Had bad experiences with it in high school...
<dmcglone1> anybody here?
<dmcglone1> Never mind, stupid side pane was hidden
 * Cheri703 is still awake in budapest :)
<dmcglone1> sleep apnoea Cheri703
<Cheri703> nah, it's almost 1:30...roommate is still sending emails
<Cheri703> so I'm up
<dmcglone1> AM or PM?
<Cheri703> am
<canthus13> It's europe. there is no AM/PM. :)
<paultag> canthus13: who's your roomie?
<paultag> erm, Cheri703
<canthus13> paultag: My wife. :)
<paultag> canthus13: :)
<dmcglone1> who was my mistress
<Cheri703> hypatia
<Cheri703> :A)
<Cheri703> *:)
<Cheri703> it's ok though
<TheErk> What up P-Tag!
<paultag> heyya TheErk
<paultag> canthus13: cool :)
<paultag> gah!
<paultag> Cheri703: *
<Cheri703> hehe
<TheErk> How the heck is everyone?
<paultag> stressed and pissed off
<dmcglone1> I can't believe the things my kids get away with!
<dmcglone1> why you pissed paultag?
<paultag> finals week
<dmcglone1> Ah I see.
<dmcglone1> but just remember it's the last one for you :-)
<paultag> truth!!!
<paultag> I is learned
<dmcglone1> did anybody know the toothpick has been used for 45 centuries!!!!!
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Makes it all the more stressful... If he screws up, he will have another one. :)
<paultag> +1 canthus13 :)
<paultag> that's why I'm getting drunk
<dmcglone1> wish I could get drunk
<paultag> my shoulders have siezed up and caused pins 'n needles on the right side of my face
<paultag> so I need something to relax the mussles
<paultag> mussels rather
<dmcglone1> a hot tub
<paultag> I wish
<dmcglone1> I got a shower head that has 16 different settings on it, I freakin love that thing
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone1> I usually use the pulse spray, it relaxes my muscles using ultra hot water :-0
<dmcglone1> paultag: I wouldn't worry, you'll do just fine. someday when your an old fart you'll look back and
<dmcglone1> wonder why you got so stressed :-/
<dmcglone1> I got that advise from the old fart canthus13 ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone1: :)
<paultag> thanks dmcglone1
<paultag> BRB school
<TheErk> At what age does one become an old fart?
<dmcglone1> does anyone get choppy dvd playback with a netbook and totem?
<dmcglone1> I've got 160 GB HD and 1 GB of memory I don't see why video would be choppy with totem, but run smooth with vlc
<dmcglone1> Looks like I'll have to go with VLC :-(
 * canthus13 lurves VLC.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: lurves?
<dmcglone1> you mean "loves"
 * canthus13 means lurves.
<dmcglone1> you could have just said "love" LOL
<canthus13> but I said lurves. :/
<dmcglone1> I like totem for the youtube plugin. I hate the thought of having to use 2 separate players for DVD and Youtube
<dmcglone1> I spend a LOT of time listening to other guitarist
<dmcglone1> alright well I'm out g'night all
<jgould> I like VLC
<Unit193> +1 VLC!
<jgould> Also,  Something that I havent' even thought about tackling yet,  sreaming neflix on a Linux Box
<jgould> Hmm... I just found something I can't do in Linux...  A spreadsheet with VBA MAcros...
 * jgould sighs
<jgould> XFCE won't do two monitors?
<Unit193> jgould: What card?
<jgould> Intel i915
<Unit193> man intel <-- may tell you something
<jgould> I can mirror, but I can't run two displays
<jgould> Ok,  We'll be right back after a word from our sponsor
<Unit193> Canonical?
<jgould> Sure
<jgould> Hmm...  It's telling me that the device section needs an "Identifier"?
<jgould> Hmmm... Taht didn't work
<Unit193> I have never done dual monitors (Maybe Cheri703 can help once she's back on)
<Unit193> Synergy is as close as I get...
<jgould> Had to tell XFCE what to do with it...
<jgould> Hmm...  Now GDM is showing up on 'Screen 1'  There shoudl be a way to fix this
<jgould> Man... XFCE's support of dual monitors stinks
<Unit193> And I'm the idiot going to be getting up at 9AM...
<jgould>  know that feeling, Unit193
<Unit193> I should really get off now... (UDS thing tomorrow I kinda want to see/hear/read)
<jgould> I should head to bed
 * Cheri703 woke up halfway through the first session -_-
<jgould> Not good
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I'm down here now
<jgould> I'm heading to bed.  It's 4 am back home
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> the time difference is weird
<Unit193> Cheri703: Are you with the crazy guys with the text-to-speach?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> the super fast one was actually how this one blind guy listens to it
<thafreak> Holy crap, this one old server here...I just realized it has a second disk
<thafreak> mounted it to see what was on it...
<thafreak> there's a dir named tomcat4
<Unit193> Cheri703: Wow... I'm "going" to the next one and I "went" to the last one....
<thafreak> ugh, just makes me want to nuke this machine even more now
<Cheri703> that's cool :) good for you attending remotely Unit193 !
<Unit193> ...at 9am....
<Unit193> thafreak: I take it you can't?
<thafreak> I could if I moved all the services off of it to other machines...which is something I've been planning on for the last 2 years :)
<Unit193> Is it really a server computer? or one you use for it?
<thafreak> ha, no it's a crusty old dell 2U rackmount server...
<thafreak> the hardware isn't bad really...
<thafreak> but some one lost the rackmount rails for it...so it's kind of balancing on top of a UPS, which I'm not a fan of
<thafreak> I'm probably going to virtualize it first...so I can atleast turn off the old hardware...then migrate everything off of it
<thafreak> paultag: you around?
<thafreak> I'm trying to come up with a way to establish trust between two parties...preferably without meeting face to face...
<thafreak> Also, anyone know if anyone has combined the web of trust, and social networking?
<thafreak> They seem like they should go hand in hand...
<Unit193> BiosElement: Finally got a warning from LastPass
<canthus13> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Microsofts-85-billion-Skype-apf-3392466511.html?x=0
<canthus13> The end of Skype for linux.
<Unit193> Ya think so?
<canthus13> Can *you* see MS keeping a linux version of anything other than linux > windows migration tools?
<canthus13> more likely, they'll immediately remove the linux version from the site and lock out all the linux clients.
<Unit193> I *really* can't see them keeping it!
<_bbb> embrace extend extinguish
<thafreak> even if they do keep it...they'll probably use it to spy on linux users
<thafreak> maybe propigate a virus, ala osx....
<thafreak> "Oh look, linux isn't secure now" - Micro$soft
<Unit193> conflicts with kernel-generic
<Cheri703> canthus13: the thought I saw was that they may just leave it since it encourages more paid skype users...people on windows who want to talk to linux folks
<canthus13> Cheri703: Maybe... but I think MS hates linux more than it likes moeny..
<Unit193> You think anyone will reverse code it?
<canthus13> Unit193: DOubt it... They've been trying since skype came out and haven't managed yet.
<canthus13> ALthough, the DMCA does allow for reverse engineering for the purpose of interoperability.... so once there's no linux client, someone may be motivated to do it.
<thafreak> sudo aptitude purge skype
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> T minus one month: apt-get remove skype
<Unit193> WINE?
<Derath-Srvr> I don't think I'd even do that...
<Derath-Srvr> wb
<Cheri703> thanks, just back to my room to figure out a taxi or public transit for a thing we're doing tonight :)
<jgould> My brain hurts
<TheErk> Greetings Programs.
<Unit193> !hi | TheErk ;P
<jgould> Oh, don't say hi to me... Heh
<Unit193> I won't! Howdy jgould ;)
<jgould> Heh.  How goes it today?
<Unit193> Lubuntu will be part of the Ubuntu "family" for 11.10
<jgould> What is Lubuntu?
<jgould> Isn't the window manager in that even lighter than XFCE?
<Unit193> LXDE is lighter than XFCE (Or Lubuntu is more so than Xubuntu)
<jgould> Hmm...  I wonder what it looks like
<Unit193> Just a sec
<Unit193> http://unit193.imgur.com/screenie
<jgould> Is it the 7th screen shot
<TheErk> What are the major differences in LXDE and XFCE?
 * jgould wonders this as well
<jgould> lxde's website seems to be broked
<Unit193> It is (server change IIRC)
<jgould> Does LXDE have a right click applications menu?
<Unit193> It's the 7th...
<jgould> I saw the lubuntu disk mounted when I enlarged it
<Unit193> Running programs or "start" menu
<Unit193> +?
<jgould> a 'start' menu, like XFCE does
<Unit193> It does support it, but it's not configured
<Unit193> I take it you like and use this?
<TheErk> I myself am the rare dreaded and hated Unity fan... ooogah boogah.
 * Unit193 sets mode +b TheErk
<Unit193> :D
<TheErk> Heeey
<Derath-Srvr> Hey Erk
<jgould> Yes, I do like that, and use it
<jgould> I may just install LXDE on my current install and play with it to see if I like it...
<jgould> I love the SSO
<jgould> Wow.  I'm forgetting how to do things in the Mac OS
<TheErk> SSO?
<jgould> Single Sign on
<Unit193> With what? (I know SSO because of ldap/ActDir)
<jgould> All of the services that Ubuntu offers (Namely the forurms... I just use my Launchpad SSO and I'm in...)
<canthus13> finally got metasploit installed.. Now to see what kind of damage I can do to my practice server. :)
<Unit193> SWEET! DVL?
<Unit193> Now might be a good time to get a hostmask ;)
<canthus13> Unit193: Yep.
 * canthus13 has dvl running on a vm.
<jgould> wow... I like LXDE
<TheErk> Ubuntu One is angering me
<jgould> Why?
<TheErk> Reinstalled my OS, now the syncs are all goofy
<jgould> I've had that happen before...  I'm currently trying to figure out how to get folders to sync from within Lubuntu
<jgould> In some ways I miss the way the Mac OS Works, but in general, I'm very satisfied with Linux now
<TheErk> brb i think i hosed soemthing
<jgould> I've done that too...
<Unit193> Quick get the fire... wait... I guess you don't reverse the saying... :D
<jgould> what saying?
 * jgould files himself under confused
<TheErk> Smarter than the average bear.
<jgould> You get it, TheErk
<TheErk> Yes, you have to set up the sync from the Ubuntu One software..
<TheErk> If you try to do it from the file manager it gets wonky
<Unit193> I still need to figure out dropbox in L/XUbuntu...
<Unit193> jgould: Still like LXDE?
<jgould> yes, I do. does the CD have a live boot so I can see it without all of the stuff from the other two window managers installed?
<Unit193> It's a LiveCD
<jgould> ok.  I simpy installed lubunut desktop on the existing install
<Unit193> 11.04? It looks much better then 10.10
<jgould> yeah, 11.04
<Unit193> If you want, you can also join -offtopic (And see me look like an idiot there too :) )
<jgould> which -offtopic?
<Unit193> #lubuntu-offtopic (also used as -devel)
<jgould> ok
<jgould> Ok,  the trackpad is sensitive in LXDE.  Must be an xorg setting I can change...
<canthus13> Unit193: Lubuntu has a -offtopic too? Heh.
<thafreak> canthus13: you ever use powerdns?
<Unit193> canthus13: Double useage as it's almost -devel too! (And used WAY more ehan xubuntu-offtopic
<canthus13> ocrap! packtrack 5 is out... how'd I miss that?
<canthus13> ...Backtrack.
<canthus13> thafreak: Never heard of it.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-11
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<dmcglone1> My free $100.00 adword coupon came today, are we still going to do that donation thing?
<canthus13> sure.
<BiosElement> As a side note
<BiosElement> Anyone who has time, please shoot an email off regarding this: http://www.boingboing.net/2011/05/10/urgent-intellectual.html
<dmcglone1> canthus13:  mine expire june 30th
<Unit193> canthus13: I take it you went for Gnome? (I missed the release too! And I checked their site not lone ago)
<canthus13> Unit193: I haven't had the opportunity to get it yet... I just got home from work.
<canthus13> It was released today. :)  I'll start torrenting it soon.
<Unit193> You going to go with Gnome? (That or KDE... 64 or 32? I already know what I'm getting ;) )
<canthus13> Gnome, of course. :)
<TheErk> Night all.
 * jgould falls asleep
<canthus13> jgould: WAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKEEEEEUUUUPPPP!!!!!!!!
<Unit193> jgould: You can't sleep now! The night has just started!
<jgould> HEh
<jgould> I have to be at work at 7:30 AM
<Unit193> That's no fun...
<jgould> Nope
<Unit193> I have to take a shower tomorrow :/
<jgould> I'm actually heading to bed now.  I can feel the drugs kicking in.  Night
<Unit193> Night!
 * BiosElement yawns
 * canthus13 tosses a handful of jacks into BiosElement's mouth.
<BiosElement> >.> What's up canthus13?
<canthus13> Me.
<canthus13> for a few more minutes.
 * canthus13 is about to torrent the new backtrack.
<BiosElement> *hands canthus13 a black eye patch and a saw
<Unit193> Speeds don't seem very fast...
<canthus13> Unit193: Slow? Nah...
<canthus13> 2.5MB/sec isn't slow.
 * canthus13 wonders if he could pull the full 3.6MB/sec he's rated at.
<Unit193> But 14KB/s is...
<canthus13> Unit193: I'll keep seeding, just for you. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: do you have torrent ports forwarded?
<Unit193> Yep!
<canthus13> Unit193: Hmm...
<Unit193> Ohhh! It randomly shoots up to 50!
<canthus13> Using transmission?
<Unit193> Na. I'm sure I'll get it by morning anyway
<canthus13> I'm off to bed... 'nite.
<BiosElement> Night
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh.. If you get a chance, you think you could send me a couple of those pics? :)
<canthus13> BiosElement: Ever see this? http://www.kuriositas.com/2011/04/complete-history-of-soviet-union.html
<BiosElement> Nope
<canthus13> Pretty slick little short.
<Cheri703> ah, yeah. I have the travelling ones done. I went out and did a minor bit of sight seeing last night, but didn't bring him :/ sorry. plans changed at the last minute, original plan wasn't conducive to pics of him, secondary ones (that popped up while we were out) were :/
<Cheri703> will make sure to get some more
<BiosElement> I'll chck it out
<canthus13> All good. :)
 * Cheri703 got stickers and pens for mansfield reloco folks :) if someone else is manning the table later I'll try to snag more :)
<canthus13> jacob, paultag, BiosElement:  Check loco mail.  There's a problem with the 11.04 CD shipment.
<canthus13> (Not that I'm too upset with the idea of not giving Natty to anyone...)
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<canthus13> Cheri703: Thanks for the pics.. you rock. :)  Those should keep him going for a while...
<Cheri703> kk, I'll try to get some more. tomorrow we're going out sightseeing, so I'll bring him along
<canthus13> Cool! :)
<Derath-Srvr> Hmmm... wonder how long we have to decide a new ship to addy before it's sent back...
<Cheri703> last night we went out, but the original plan wasn't sully conducive. plans changed and it would have been awesome, but I didn't have him and we were already out
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: I think it's taken care of.. Jon got them his work address.
<canthus13> I should prolly forward the latest stuff to the ML.
<Derath-Srvr> Would be good :)
<thafreak> Morning peoples
<Derath-Srvr> Mornin
<thafreak> Anyone interested in combinding something like linkedin with the web of trust? Like a gpg key app for linkedin?
<thafreak> I'm kind of surprised the number of CS people on there, and something like that hasn't been done
<Cheri703> from what I understand (and granted, I don't have a super in-depth knowledge of them), gpg keys are not especially important to a lot of people
<thafreak> Yes, they aren't now, but they should be
<Cheri703> k
<thafreak> For example, if gpg keys were in higher use, I doubt there'd be nearly as much spam
<thafreak> If you only accept email that's signed, or only email encrypted for you...
<Cheri703> it would still get sent
<thafreak> spammers keep jumping through hoops, but if they have to start signing their email with gpg keys...I kind of think it won't last too long
<Derath-Srvr> they'd spoof the keys...
<thafreak> spoof keys?
<Derath-Srvr> Yep... Do you think a spammer would use his own key?
<Derath-Srvr> so it'd be spoofed or faked...
<thafreak> that's kind of the point of these keys...can't be spoofed...they can be compromised..but not spoofed
<thafreak> I'm not saying normal everyday people will have to have much of a clue about what gpg keys are...but they should have one, even if they don't know it.
<thafreak> These are all parts of the puzzle I've decided to work on, that I'm calling email 2.0...
<thafreak> or...object oriented secure messaging...
<jgould> is it time to go home yet?
<jgould> does any one know how to reset my server saying i have packages to upgrade?
<Derath-Srvr> As in, you don't want them to upgrade?
<Derath-Srvr> Or you already installed them, and it's still saying upgrade?
<thafreak> I've had that problem too lately
<thafreak> zap the file /etc/motd.tail
<jgould> as in there is nothing to upgrade
<thafreak> zap the file /etc/motd.tail, it will get rid of the message about packages that need upgraded
<jgould> done  now i need to log out and in but i dont feel like it right now
<jgould> that worked.
<jgould> thank you, thafreak
<J21> Dang computer! (I lost the account/internet again...)
<canthus13> thafreak: People have been kicking around various antispam solutions involving emial control for years... signed mail was toyed with years ago, but eventually discarded, as was micropayments for email...
<dmcglone1> Hey all. Anybody know how I can connect to one of my networked computers when I'm away from home?
<dmcglone1> I want to use remote desktop
<dmcglone1> do I use port forwarding?
<canthus13> FreeNX.  it uses SSH.
<canthus13> YOu'd have to log in as a different user.. it's more like terminal services.
<dmcglone1> remote desktop uses SSH too
<dmcglone1> I thought I could use a combination like "WAN IP : IP OF NETWORKED COMPUTER"
<dmcglone1> never mind I got it, used "WAN IP : PORT"
<canthus13> Heh.  http://toblender.com/comic/linux-commands-heard-out-of-context/
<canthus13> rdp is slow. :/
<canthus13> FreeNX uses better compression.. as long as you're using KDE or GNOME, anyway.
<canthus13> It doesn't do quite so well with XFCE, apparently.
<canthus13> It's sort of a combination of RDP and X forwarding... and the windows client is portable, so no need to install anything.
<Derath-Srvr> btw, great link canthus... and I get the same look when talking about service daemons, rooting, kill -9's, etc...
<thafreak> Ok, back...what did I miss
<thafreak> ended up re-installing my os on the server I use for irssi
<Unit193> Welcome back thafreak
<thafreak> so irssi is in main...but vim is not? weird
<jgould> hmm...  My Lubuntu install is borked
<J21> jgould: That stinks. Do you know what went wrong?
<jgould> That I do not...  (at least yet...)
<jgould> let me log out and log back in so I can get the exact error...
<dmcglone1> jgould: can you check the logs?
<jgould> that's odd...  I'm in Lubuntu now, with the proper desktop...  Let me go root around the logs
<jgould> the logs don't indicate what went wrong...
<dmcglone1> tail /var/log/syslog
<dmcglone1> or /var/log/kern.log
<canthus13> thafreak: you missed me shooting down your antispam idea as already been tried and shot down.
<thafreak> HA! oh really canthus13
<thafreak> are you refering to DKIM or SPA records?
<jgould> Nope.  Nothing there, dmcglone1
<thafreak> orly
<dmcglone1> weird
<canthus13> thafreak: Yep. about 8 or 10 years ago they were kicking around the idea of signed email, micropayments for email, and a few others...
<thafreak> yeah, but they were NOT talking about changing the fundamental protocols I bet...
<thafreak> just adding crap on to the already over burdoned implementation...
<thafreak> what if we started over, and put trust at the center of the new design...no messages are exchanged without some trust
<canthus13> changing the protocols isn't gonna happen.  That's like changing railroad gauges or switching the gas and brake pedals.
<thafreak> so not so much email 2.0, as web 2.0 is to the original...
<paultag> I'm sorta with thafreak
<paultag> I think a rewrite from scratch is needed
<paultag> we can lean from the mistakes of web1
<thafreak> they would change them if they just plain didn't work
<thafreak> who cares if it's adopted as widely as current smtp...
<thafreak> maybe I only want to receive messages from certain people I do business with anyway
<paultag> aye
<paultag> I like the idea of a ring of trust
<jgould> then the spammers would have no one to spam...
<thafreak> the question is...how to verify a key without doing an in person fingerprint exchange
<paultag> if someone violates the RoT, cut that person off, revoke his vert
<paultag> verification *
<dmcglone1> why not just use PGP?
<canthus13> thafreak: Whitelisting already exists.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Was that worked out? I saw that thismorning
<paultag> dmcglone1: because you can't sign in person easy
<canthus13> BiosElement: yep.
<paultag> unless it was widly adopted
<paultag> and cool to do
<dmcglone1> thats true
<paultag> and it would let you fingerprint all trafic
<BiosElement> Great
<paultag> which means no more anon surfing
<paultag> which is a bit of an issue
<thafreak> yeah, but even if I white list...email is still sucky...have you looked at a mime encoded email message?
<canthus13> BiosElement: Only a few of us were included in the emails.. I have no idea why I was one of them.  Silly canonical employees.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Weird? I was included too, I'm not even a Ubuntu Member >.< hah
<BiosElement> Reminds me
<dmcglone1> I haven't seen any spam in quite a few years
<BiosElement> Anyone who uses bluehost might wanna read this: http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110510/02091314225/koch-brothers-cant-abuse-trademark-hacking-laws-to-sue-satirical-critics.shtml
<canthus13> BiosElement: neither am I.. I *AM* a reloco lead, but then so is Cheri and she wasn't included.
<canthus13> BiosElement: gmail rocks. :)
<paultag> BRB, back to thinking about some issues
<BiosElement> canthus13: gmail totally rocks, yes.
<paultag> one love
<BiosElement> canthus13: And best of all, IMAP access
<thafreak> Sure you haven't gotten any spam, but I absolutely could not send people email without my legit email being marked as spam...
<thafreak> I had to throw in the towel of hosting my own email at that point...
<dmcglone1> speaking of google, they are rolling out their own amason like music service
<BiosElement> Re Bluehost, basically they handed over contact info to someone hosted on their anon service plan without a court order and then went on record calling them criminals. :P
<BiosElement> thafreak: I could help you with that if you needed, it's not so difficult once you read 500 pages of docs
<thafreak> help with what?
<thafreak> I did everything you could possibly do...
<BiosElement> thafreak: Setting up a mail server that isn't marked as spam 24/7 It takes a hell of a bit of work, I actually plan to move to gapps
<thafreak> had reverse dns setup properly...I wasn't listed in any of the bad iplists...
<thafreak> I had SPF records...
<thafreak> the only thing I never tried was setting up DKIM, cause I just didn't have the time
<BiosElement> thafreak: The SPF records are key to gmail's antispam, there's not much you can do to avoid being marked as spam for aol :P
<thafreak> well, spf records didn't help me with gmail, they still marked most of my normal emails as spam
<dmcglone1> I'm amazed that you guys are having a problem with spam
<thafreak> I think part of the problem, was sending email from home...even some web interfaces (zimbra) put the ip address you sent the mail from in the damned headers...
<BiosElement> thafreak: That may be part of it
<thafreak> you have to jump through so many damn hoops...it's pointless
<canthus13> now my own mail server at home gets a bazillion spams a day to my kid's account, since he likes to put his email address on every fecking site he comes in contact with...
<dmcglone1> canthus13: use disposable e-mails
<thafreak> canthus13: you can send emails from your home? Do they get marked as spam?
<BiosElement> thafreak: What ISP?
<thafreak> Infolink
<thafreak> that's who owns the IP's of my server
<BiosElement> Oh for heavens sake I'm really going to have to stop reading these gmail 'privacy' issue articles. They're utter nonsense and just make me want to shoot the author >.<
<jgould> Now I just need to figure out the sensitivty of the trackpad and I'll be set
<BiosElement> I think it's telling that I wakeup and remember a dream in which I'd somehow crushed my pc tower and laptop...I suspect that's a sign of a true techie >.>
<dmcglone1> BiosElement: sounds like your too much in love with your computers
<BiosElement> hah, perhaps.
<Unit193> canthus13: Still downloading.....
<canthus13> Unit193: Wow.
<canthus13> Unit193: How much is left?
<Unit193> 81%
<Unit193> Totoal
<Unit193> Or total...
<canthus13> Good grief.  Mine finished in about 13 minutes. :)
<Unit193> Normally it's REALLY fast...
<canthus13> (Which still kinda annoyed me... but my wife was using skype video, so I had to throttle back a little.)
<dmcglone1> can ubuntu handle multi gesture touchpads?
 * canthus13 makes guestures at his touchpad all the time.  usually when it decides to not work right.
<BiosElement> "How many times have you handed off a design and it come back changed? It’s heartbreaking right? Imagine the guy who designed the button submit, or select control for Safari and how he must feel whenever he sees it swapped out for something else. It’s like you keep telling him his design was wrong and yours is better."
<BiosElement> ^So apparently I should feel bad for changing it >.>
<dmcglone1> thats nuts.. LOL everyone has their own taste. I wouldn't feel bad at all
<BiosElement> Anyway, the dude who designed buttons for Safari gets paid more then I do. >.>
<BiosElement> "Open protocols that are recipes for losing business will never be widely adopted."
<BiosElement> ^Someone tell that to google.
<deejoe> because those are the only two options: bad or better
<deejoe> not "better for me, on this machine, in this use"
<deejoe> or, in short, dmcglone1++
<thafreak> whoa
<thafreak> I'm working on this solaris box...
<thafreak> uptime 1091 days
<canthus13> thafreak: Nice.
<canthus13> ..Of course, there's no kernel updates.
<canthus13> that's 3 years worth of kernel-related security issues...
<Unit193> You can use uptrack
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-12
<canthus13> Eh? Sorta like ksplice?
 * canthus13 didn't know it was available for solaris...
<Unit193> I Don't remember if it is...
<jgould> Ok,  Next step is to try to fix this fracking trackpad
<dmcglone1> Hiya all
<Unit193> Welcome back
<dmcglone1> :-) changed my fstab file and rebooted
<TheErk> Howdy peeps
<Unit193> Howdy TheErk!
<Unit193> omgubuntu jumping the gun on shouting out Lubuntu 64bit... (Not really been tested and was supposed to be only for a few downloads...)
<canthus13> omgubuntu jumps the gun on everything. It's a giant fanboy party.
<Unit193> The "release" was put on the ML for BETA testers! And they didn't even say it was beta... Idiots...)
<dmcglone1> anybody know how to use multi-touch in Ubuntu? I've installed utouch but can't figure out how to use the gestures
 * canthus13 shows dmcglone1 a 'guesture' for ubuntu. ;)
<dmcglone1> LOL how am I gonna use that finger?
<dmcglone1> thats more like sign language for kubuntu
<dmcglone1> ;-O
<Unit193> Sign for Unity....
<Unit193> Kubuntu is fine ;)
<dmcglone1> I can agree with that Unit193
<Unit193> I technically can't say that yet... (I still haven't gone masochist and used it...)
 * Unit193 just setup Ubuntu One
<canthus13> Speaking of distros... I should fire up backtrack 5 and check it out. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: You could install that!
<dmcglone1> I hope their distro is better than their website :-/
<dmcglone1> what ya doing at the moment Unit193?
<Unit193> Not much... Why do you ask?
<dmcglone1> just wondering if you were doing anything exciting :-/
<Unit193> TV show...
<canthus13> Unit193: Nah. Ironically, it's rather insecure, what with always running as root..
<canthus13> dmcglone1: Backtrack rocks, if you're into security testing.
<Unit193> canthus13: I really need to learn to use it...
<canthus13> Unit193: Check out Armitage. It's a nice way to get into vulnerability testing.
<canthus13> It's part of metasploit.. a nice gui frontend with lots of neat project management and visualization features.
<Unit193> I used BT to hack my wireless
<canthus13> Unit193: that's the way to start. :)
<canthus13> wait. wtf? Why isn't double-click working?
<canthus13> Oh. weird. my doubleclick timeout was set to minimum.
<Unit193> canthus13: Not really. I had an easy to follow guide to work it
<dmcglone1> well when you backtrack, it usually goes back 1, so naturally that would be 1 click
<dmcglone1> hehe
<canthus13> Unit193: Most people do. you gotta start somewhere. :)
<Unit193> dmcglone1: You should try it!
<canthus13> dmcglone1: It tastes just like chicken!
<BiosElement> Chicken? I want chicken!
<BiosElement> >.>
<Unit193> I'm eating chicken pizza...
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 entices BiosElement to eat the Backtrack chicken.
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone1> I'll give it a look over tomorrow
 * canthus13 installs it in a VM.
<dmcglone1> thats what I'll do
<canthus13> dmcglone1: can't do any wireless work inside a VM.. all the other toys are usable, though.
<dmcglone1> Hmmm wonder why
<canthus13> Because you can't directly access the wireless hardware from inside a VM.
<canthus13> the VM presents it as a wired adapter.
<dmcglone1> I see
<dmcglone1> well I'm out all. g'night
<canthus13> Unit193: Bah. the buttons are on the wrong side. :/
<Unit193> Gaaa.... Like Ubuntu used to be....
<canthus13> Err.. Ubuntu still is.
<canthus13> Easy enough to correct, though. :)
<canthus13> (It's based on Ubuntu)
<Unit193> I know that part
<canthus13> Geez... Takes forever to get through the last 1%.
<jgould> i need to figure out how set up a vm on abigail
<canthus13> install virtualbox.
<Unit193> canthus13: I figured I should take a look at both KDE and Gnome version
<canthus13> then set it up. it's fairly straightforward.
<Unit193> +s
<canthus13> teh KDE version sucks. it's KDE.
<jgould> that woulkd be one way to do it... i need windows for a few things that i do...
 * jgould likes LXDE
<canthus13> jgould: vbox also has a seamless mode that puts the taskbar at the bottom of the screen inside linux, and allows the windows apps to somewhat mingle with the window manager windows.
<Unit193> I would use all but the main Ubuntu (But I would give Gnome another shot)
<jgould> i hated that mode in vmware
<canthus13> Not sure if you can drag and drop between windows and linux apps in seamless mode...
<canthus13> It's sometimes useful.
<jgould> there is a UH in columbus this week?
<canthus13> Dunno...
<jgould> ill have to look at the calendar when i get home
<jgould> i want to say its this week
<Unit193> Next
<jgould> ah  wont do me much good to show up this week then
<Unit193> Wed, May 18, 6pm – 7pm
<jgould> the time sounds right
<Unit193> Ours is same day from 1700-1800
<jgould> this milkshake is good
<jgould> i want to go to a pure lxde envroment, but i dont want to break my system
<canthus13> dmcglone: Eh? You again? Go to bed. :)
<jgould> bed is good
<jgould> i should go to bed at some point
<Unit193> jgould: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Unit193> Nevermind....
<BiosElement> Someone hand me a shotgun, I need to shoot the zope documentation writers, if I can find any.
<Unit193> That bad, eh?
<BiosElement> They feel the need to invent words with new and unique meanings and then add a few other words that mean the same thing
<BiosElement> Then mix and match them any which way.
<BiosElement> And of course, that's assuming docs were even written at all. In some cases a tutorial and maybe some API dos are the best you'll get.
<BiosElement> And even then the tutorial's probably 5+ years old
<jgould> I'm off to bed.  Night gang.
<Unit193> Good luck!
<Unit193> Howdy!
<Cheri703> hi
<BiosElement> Yo Cheri703, you better bring back cool junk :P
<BiosElement> And hey Unit193, you suck
<BiosElement> I thought you were asleep
 * BiosElement kicks Unit193 out
<BiosElement> >.>
<Cheri703> ha, I've got a bunch of stickers and some pens
<Unit193> Why would I be sleeping?? ;)
<Cheri703> though I have to say, they're primarily for mansfield folks, you cbus people get all kinds of stuff, we are starving for swag up here ;)
<BiosElement> hehe, I actually wouldn't have any swag if it wasn't for Jacob :P
 * BiosElement thanks the ubuntu gods that Jacob doesn't like ballcaps
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I got my UDS shirt yesterday
<BiosElement> Ahh cool
<BiosElement> Sounds like you've been busy
<Cheri703> yeah, I've been "dent"ing and posting to fb about it cheri703 on identi.ca :)
<Cheri703> SUPER tiring, but awesome
<Cheri703> learning SO FREEEEEEEEEEEAKING much
<BiosElement> Hah, sounds like cons.
<BiosElement> I cannot tell you how dead tired I am after getting to wherever I crash >.>
 * Unit193 got kon-boot fully working on his flash!
<BiosElement> Grats I think
<Cheri703> yeah, but it's so cool. I'm learning a ton about some of the processes and discovering that there are some teams that I never knew existed
<BiosElement> Awesome
<Unit193> BiosElement: It can show you how insecure windows is
 * Unit193 is reading the identi.ca now!
<Cheri703> :)
<BiosElement> Unit193: I don't really care how insecure windows is, I wouldn't trust anything to windows :P
<Cheri703> someone I know is probably going to go to work for microsoft on security
<BiosElement> Tell him to go ask Sony for a job, they're hiring. ;)
<Unit193> It can also make it easier[4~ to fix them...
<Cheri703> it's a her
<Cheri703> she's going to make MONEY
<BiosElement> Ahh haha
<Unit193> One of the people from another channel is getting an interview with FB
<BiosElement> Aight, screw this
<Cheri703> ?
<BiosElement> I'm not going to sleep till I get this bloody adaptor registry thingy working
<Cheri703> ah
<BiosElement> Gonna strangle a mouse at this rate
<Cheri703> hehe
<BiosElement> It shouldn't be that difficult, my brain is just being stupid
<Cheri703> ....perhaps sleep would help?
<BiosElement> Hah I'd put it off again.
<Cheri703> canthus13: I may not be able to get any super awesome sight-seeing pics with sully :/ we have weird timing and some of the stuff is far away :/ so I will do what I can, but no guarantees on any "landmark + sully" pics
<canthus13> Cheri703: That's all good. :)
<Cheri703> kk :)
<Cheri703> there was one place I was hoping to go, but it closes at 6, and that's when we get done :/
 * Cheri703 needs a nap
<dmcglone> anybody know of anything I can use to print on an envelope?
<Cheri703> a printer
<Cheri703> libreoffice writer should, libre office draw should, glabels should
<dmcglone> glabels does envelope labels, but I want to print directly on the envelope
<Cheri703> it should do envelopes...give me a sec
<Cheri703> ok, nvm
<Cheri703> use libre office
<Cheri703> either writer or draw
<dmcglone> I think I've found some Oo templates
<Cheri703> format page, choose an envelope size
<dmcglone> Ah I didn't think about that
<dmcglone> I'll try that
<Cheri703> sure :)
<dmcglone> Thanks Cheri703 took me a couple tries to get it aligned but it worked great
<Cheri703> awesome
<Cheri703> glad to hear it
 * deejoe wonders how things are in .hu 
<Cheri703> going alright :)
<Cheri703> UDS is crazy
<Cheri703> I'm learning a ton
<Cheri703> I've been "dent" ing on identi.ca  cheri703 on there
<Cheri703> some interesting stuff I'd like to suggest to the loco
<deejoe> whoo, first subscriber!
<Cheri703> \o/
 * deejoe glances at paultag, BiosElement 
<Cheri703> fair warning: it won't always be ubuntu-y
<deejoe> that's ok, neither am I
<Cheri703> cool
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> sigh... I hope I haven't killed my install with clonezilla last night...
<Derath-Srvr> half of my fears came true wiht it...
<jgould> ok...  Right now, I hate AT&T
<jgould> I hate it when my fears come true
<deejoe> o.O
<jgould> o.O to which?
<canthus13> AT&T sucks.. :/
<jgould> I've only had problems when I haven't paid my bill
<canthus13> They have speed issues, sales reps that lie out their ass issues, installer issues, timely repair issues... the list goes on and on and on.. I talk to AT&T refugees all the time.
<Derath-Srvr> canthus13: Having an issue with grub, since I cloned the drive and resized sda3, I knew I had to run grub-install again...
<Derath-Srvr> So I started my old hdd (in a usb case), chrooted to the new drive, and tried to run grub-install and got this message:
<Derath-Srvr> grub-setup: warn: This msdos-style partition label has no post-MBR gap; embedding won't be possible!
<Derath-Srvr> grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.
<Derath-Srvr> grub-setup: error: If you really want blocklists, use --force.
<Derath-Srvr> Used --force just to get it to boot from the new drive, but still getting that error when I need to update grub...
<Unit193> Stupid little git!!
<Derath-Srvr> that's why svn is better :)
 * Unit193 isn't talking about GIT...
<Derath-Srvr> Maybe not, but it sounded better ;)
 * Unit193 just got flash working as a boot disk and the bloody computer that I booted it from changed it!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> SON OF A ***!!!
<Unit193> That little fraker formatted it!!
<Unit193> ....there goes my day. Now I have to go to the whole process of recovery...
<Derath-Srvr> Sorry to hear that... looks like I may have to do a similar thing too...
<Derath-Srvr> seems like I will have to re-partition the new hdd, and then clonezilla to copy the partitions...
<Derath-Srvr> Have one more trick to try before doing that tho... some parted setting on it...
<Unit193> That stinks... Was it your main computer?
<Derath-Srvr> took about 3 hours to clone the disk...
<Derath-Srvr> Pretty much...
<Derath-Srvr> my s76 lappy
<Unit193> It was my main flash too...
<Derath-Srvr> going from a 320g hdd (at about 90% full) to a 750g :)
<Unit193> The 320 doesn't still have all the data?
<Derath-Srvr> Sure it does... it's just annoying to have to re-transfer it all over again...
<Derath-Srvr> read above to see what I did last night until midnight lol
<Derath-Srvr> got the clone finished and realized I didn't have a live 64 cd anywhere in the house...
<Derath-Srvr> had to use old hdd to start and chroot into new
<Unit193> Thank goodness for testdisk... Anyone know how to fix the partition table without deleting files?
<Unit193> (Seems easy to do, I just don't know anyone that's done it...)
<Derath-Srvr> No clue..
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: ...you just backed SVN. I'm afraid you're tainted now. >.>
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Derath-Srvr> I've loved svn for what I've done with it
<Unit193> Seems the partition restore worked!
<dniMretsaM> hello
<dniMretsaM> what exactly is the mailing list?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio
<Unit193> I just found out my grandpa died this morning...
<dniMretsaM> hdude that stinks
<dniMretsaM> sry 4 ur loss
<dniMretsaM> I'm out peeps
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-13
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sully with anything distinctly Hungarian would be cool. :)
<TheErk> Hola.
 * jgould wanders in
<Unit193> Yello jgould
<jgould> Evening, Unit193
<jgould> I shall go retrofit the AC in my car tonight...  Then maybe it won't be so dagon hot...
<jgould> Hmm... Chromium or Firefox...
<Unit193> Firefox!
<jgould> I'm leaning that way as well.  but it's more like which uses less memory?  (never mind the fact that I have 8GB of ram...
<Unit193> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ll29s57p801qaqv3qo1_500.jpg
<jgould> I really need to get a plugin to do something with the scripts for URLs in WeeChat...
<jgould> be back after wile
<canthus13> Unit193: That's awesome.
<canthus13> jgould: I've seen chrome use tons of ram.. I've seen Firefox use tons of ram.  It's mroe a matter of what you prefer.
<jgould> I have seen both as well, canthus13
<jgould> Firefox is the only application that I've ever seen use more ram than kernel_task on MacOS X
<Unit193> Midori is nice if you need really lightweight (And only a bit buggy)
<jgould> My previous macbook only had 2GB of ram, so I'm always watching it...  Old habits die hard
<Unit193> "It's going really slow, I need to close some things...."
<jgould> Pretty much
<jgould> Cheri703: your hostname is a mouthful...
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I'm at UDS
<Cheri703> in budapest
 * jgould has no clue how to program...
<Cheri703> nor do I
<jgould> So what are you learning at the develpoer conference?
<Cheri703> ALL KINDS OF STUFF
<Cheri703> I've been posting a bunch on my identi.ca account (I'm cheri703 on there)
<jgould> identi.ca
<jgould> ?
<Cheri703> it's like twiter
<Cheri703> *twitter
<Cheri703> I have also been posting on my work twitter, but not as much stuff
<jgould> Hah
<jgould> er
<Cheri703> heh
<jgould> ah
<Cheri703> I just made it right before the trip
 * jgould is having trouble typing
<Cheri703> no worries. I am tired
<Cheri703> it's 9:11am right now
<jgould> It's 3am here...
<Cheri703> yeah
<jgould> I think I shall be heading to bed.  good Day?  Heh  Fill your brain with knowledge to bring back to us!
<Unit193> Then we can talk about it at the next U-H ;)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Night guys
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm totally wearing my uds shirt for ubuntu hour :)
<Unit193> G'night!
<Cheri703> also will bring stickers and such
<Cheri703> it will be next wednesday at 5, fyi
<Cheri703> our ubuntu hour
<Unit193> There were two deaths today, so I don't know what's going on :/
<Cheri703> :( :(
<Unit193> Should all be good, but I don't know...
<Cheri703> I saw that, sorry to hear about that
<Unit193> That's never a good thing...
<Unit193> If it's a normal day, that Weds will work better than normal
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> that will also let some of the other folks (at least in theory) be able to attend
<BiosElement> I really love this Facebook smear attack on Google...
<BiosElement> It's amusing to see people defend google for once
 * Unit193 hasn't seen it... Only that FB is doing it..
<BiosElement> You haven't seen it since it never got written.
<BiosElement> See they tried to recruit a whole bunch of privacy experts, well one of them posted the email online :P
<BiosElement> And there went their scummy attack plan
<BiosElement> And of course, in the end it gets even better
<BiosElement> Facebook is in bed with Microsoft, so this isn't just facebook attacking google. It leads right back to Microsoft, funny how that always seems to happen...
<canthus13> Cheri703: when do you head back?
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Cheri703> hola
<Derath-Srvr> How's UDS going?
<Cheri703> pretty good
<Cheri703> last day
<Derath-Srvr> Going to miss it tomorrow? lol
<Cheri703> yes and no
<Derath-Srvr> Ah
<Derath-Srvr> What part won't you miss?
<Cheri703> the food at the hotel is meh, my feet hurt, my roommate keeps me up, and I think I'm getting sick...also the whole thing is just really tiring, it's constant information and people and meeting and etc
<Derath-Srvr> lol Yep...
<Derath-Srvr> kinda like a week long OLF huh?
<Cheri703> yeah, only mark shuttleworth is here and various other people
<Derath-Srvr> True enough, have you gotten to talk with mark 1on1?
 * Derath-Srvr has always wondered what he's like in person...
<Derath-Srvr> wb
<Cheri703> thanks, low power, hibernated
<Cheri703> and no, no one on one with mark shuttleworth, have passed him in the hall a few times, and shared an elevator with him
<Derath-Srvr> cool
<Cheri703> yeah, kind of neat
<canthus13> Cheri703: Didja manage to get a pic of sully with something hungarian? (Sign, local beer, etc..)
<Cheri703> yep, there's a train station and I got a sign that says "budapest" in the background
<canthus13> Sweet! :)
<Cheri703> will see if I can get any more, but I'm pretty much out of time other than perhaps in the airport
<canthus13> That's all good...
<Cheri703> oh, also in front of a hungarian ice cream store sign
<Cheri703> and eating an ice cream cone
<Cheri703> ...
<canthus13> Awesome.. :)
<Cheri703> anyway
<Cheri703> I'll try to get them sent before I get on my flight tomorrow
<canthus13> Cool...
<Cheri703> just as a note: we as a loco are slacking :) compared to many out there...
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> how so?
<Cheri703> well, others have lots more members, MANY more events, doing outreach, participating in organized testing, etc
<canthus13> I'm not surprised.  We've got a number of people left feeling like Ubuntu has ditched us...
<Cheri703> as far as the cd's?
<Derath-Srvr> Not to mention having a splinter group under us that we didn't know about
<Cheri703> I saw someone mention that...is it an official loco? or unofficial?
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
 * canthus13 has a hard time doing any kind of outreach/evangelism when he's embarrased to show the latest offerings.
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> but I'm all for promoting the older ones
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, Gnome, KDE and XFCE are still "latest offerings"
<canthus13> specifically, Unity.  And from what I've seen, it's only getting worse. (Total removal of gnome classic...)
<Cheri703> when vista came out, people were still promoting xp
<_bbb> i find it somewhat stupid that it requires 3d
<Cheri703> 2d is coming
<Cheri703> apparently
<Derath-Srvr> Service release
<_bbb> i love jorge but unity not so much
<_bbb> i see ther eis a unity-2d ppa
<Cheri703> yeah, I installed 11.04 on my other partition the other day, but until some things about the launcher are changed, patched, or replaceable, then I can't use it full time. it kills my normal workflow
<Cheri703> hehe, mark shuttleworth just walked into the governance meeting
<Cheri703> BiosElement, jacob: who has ownership of the Ubuntu Columbus, OH facebook page? it's...sad
<_bbb> better than clevelands
<Cheri703> possibly
<Cheri703> just saying
<Cheri703> oh, and for the record: it is completely ok for there to be more than one approved loco team per state
<Cheri703> there are many states with multiple
<Cheri703> so that has nothing to do with canonical (on the note of feeling abandoned)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Makes sense for a state like California or TX... although I like the ReLoCo concept better...
<Cheri703> I think they'd also be much more likely to send swag or other stuff if we were showing growing numbers, events happening, etc etc
<Cheri703> dunno though
<Cheri703> true canthus13, but if a group of people didn't like the overall structure of ours, then they have every right to go make a new one
<canthus13> True...
<Cheri703> though we are pretty distantly spread
<Cheri703> so if there was a "western ohio" loco and a "southern ohio" loco, that'd actually probably help, because having everything based in columbus leaves the people out on the edges feeling left out
<Cheri703> I dunno
<canthus13> That was the reason for the ReLoCo setup, really...
<Cheri703> true, but it does limit how much crap we can get from canonical...if we had 5 different loco teams in the state, we'd have PLENTY of CDs and such
<Cheri703> vs one team's worth of stuff
<Cheri703> (also, mark shuttleworth's accent is VERY south african :) )
<Cheri703> so I might have found this other group...
<Cheri703> HA
<Cheri703> one of the founders of the group (from what I can tell) is the brother of a guy I know
<Cheri703> http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Stop/
<deejoe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/664107/comments/9 <- yes.  I hate that #1 was filed as a bug
<Cheri703> http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Stop/events/past/#initialized
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, that's the other group...
<Cheri703> I'm going to put out feelers to talk to them
<thafreak> just fyi, if any of you ever get an openvz vps...iptables is a pain...
<thafreak> so things like ufw and fail2ban don't work quite as advertised...
<Cheri703> UDS Wrap up starting
<jacob> Cheri703: fe: Facebook, I'm not sure
<jacob> re:* Facebook *
<Cheri703> ok, no worries
<canthus13> I wonder if we could get Sully honorary ubuntu membership....
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> hmmm.....I'll see what I can do
<canthus13> Heh.
<dniMretsaM> hi every1
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> Howdy dniMretsaM , Cheri703
<Derath-Srvr> Hi
<dniMretsaM> hey unit/cheri/derath
<dniMretsaM> Unit, r u on here 24/7?
<Unit193> Just about...
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Howdy! (I missed you ;) )
 * Cheri703 is packing up for the trip home
<Unit193> I'm always logged in
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> Oh.. lol
<Derath-Srvr> missed me like 6 hours or so ago.. lol
<dniMretsaM> lol
<dniMretsaM> I'm getting really tired of all these anti-Uniy/11.04 threads on the Ubuntu Forums...
<Unit193> dniMretsaM: Do you like Unity?
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: You smirk ALL the time...
<Derath-Srvr> Doesn't seem like it gets much better around here... *glances around to particular members*
<Derath-Srvr> Of course I do
<Unit193> Yeah.... I'll stay off Unity's case...
<Derath-Srvr> I don't mind it, I think there's room for improvement in it though. Would I use it? probably not, just not the style of desktop that appeals to me, but then, that's what linux is all about, right? choice?
<dniMretsaM> Yes. Well, I like the 3D version. The 2D version has way less customization options than 3D (which still doesn't have that many).
<dniMretsaM> My computer won't run the 3D, so I use KDE instead
<Derath-Srvr> I see pros and cons to each one, but mostly again from a personal perspective...
<Derath-Srvr> Really need to set my wife in front of it and see what she things...
<Derath-Srvr> (new/untrained user perspective)
<dniMretsaM> IMO, Unity is good. I know it's not perfect, but it will get better. I can respect thtat people don't like it, but don't post ANOTHER thread about it
<Derath-Srvr> lol truer words have not been said recently lol
<dniMretsaM> your wife should already b using *buntu. get with the game man!
<Derath-Srvr> She is, but doesn't lik eit much...
<Derath-Srvr> She doesn't do much on it other than web browse and calculator...
<dniMretsaM> non-geeks ftl
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<dniMretsaM> how do u do the action (blu text) thing
<Derath-Srvr> type /me <action>
<Derath-Srvr> And doesn't come up blue for me... lol all I see is white text lol
 * Derath-Srvr slaps irssi around...
<Unit193> Green for me :D
<Derath-Srvr> Definitely going to have to check into weechat...
<dniMretsaM> oh lol. I'm on Quassel (KDE IRC client). that's probably y it comes up blue
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Sounds like you need a good theme...
<dniMretsaM> oops. just hid the menu bar
<dniMretsaM> now to figure out how to get it back...
<Derath-Srvr> More than just a theme, after seeing other clients, irssi just isn't keeping my attention like it used to...
<Unit193> ...That works too!
 * canthus13 lurves irssi, can't imagine using another client.
<Derath-Srvr> laters all!
<Cheri703> I'm considering quassel
<Derath-Srvr> And my reservation for OLF hsa been made!!! WOOT!
<Cheri703> because it's graphical but has a core / client setup so you can get the same effect as irssi and screen
<Cheri703> awesome Derath-Srvr
<canthus13> Quassel seems like a lot of hassle for no gain.
<dniMretsaM> quassel seems nice
<Unit193> canthus13: I use the sounds of Pidgin (Use irssi for text and as a proxy for pidgin)
<dniMretsaM> never used any other IRC clients though, so yeah..
<Cheri703> I'm going to mess with it when I get home, so we'll see
<canthus13> Unit193: I've thought about piping IM clients to irssi, but I don't use IM software enoguh to bother...
<dniMretsaM> wut is pigdin?
<Unit193> I only use IM with Finxh
<Unit193> But I also use Finch...
<Unit193> canthus13: I use the IRC part of Pidgin so I can tell if I'm getting a msg or if it's a msg to the channel
<dniMretsaM> I used to think sudo was pronounced sue-doe
<dniMretsaM> yes, IK that was random, but I just typed it into terminal. that's wut made me think of it
<Cheri703> how do you think it's pronounced?
<dniMretsaM> sue-due
<Cheri703> ...it's sue-doe
<dniMretsaM> since you're doing something as su
<dniMretsaM> that would make it sue-due
<Cheri703> it's pronounced sue-doe though
<Cheri703> I have NEVER heard it as sue-due...
<Cheri703> though I suppose it's a matter of region
<dniMretsaM> but that doesn't make sense though
<Cheri703> *shrug* say it how you want...I've never heard it that way, I will continue to say it how I do
 * canthus13 says sue-due.
 * Cheri703 thinks canthus13 doesn't count because he's weird
<dniMretsaM> lol
<canthus13> Cheri703: thpthpthpthpthp.
<Cheri703> mmmhm
<dniMretsaM> what r ur oppinions on DRMs? we're discussing it on the forums (not related to the thread, but we're still talking about it lol)
<canthus13> it's obnoxious and interferes with fair use.
<dniMretsaM> that seems to be the general consensus. but sadly, they still exist. even though they don't do anything to stop piracy which is supposed to b the point
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-14
<Cheri703> sooooo pissed off right now
<Unit193> Eh?
<Cheri703> roommate is being an inconsiderate jerk.
<Cheri703> anyway...I'm going to attempt to sleep (til she comes in and wakes me up later), so I'll ttyl
<Unit193> Bye!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Shortsheet her.
<Unit193> It doth rain...
<Cheri703> bah, not sleepy, coming down with a cold so am stuffy. and I can't shortsheet her, because the whole point is that she is flying out super early and not coming to bed, so she will be coming in (in like an hour) to get her stuff and will thus wake me up
<Cheri703> so it is hard to convince myself to try to sleep when I KNOW it is only for a short time
<Cheri703> but then I have to be on a taxi in 4 hours, so...this is going to SUCK
<canthus13> :(
<canthus13> Sleep 'til you get back to JFK.
<Cheri703> exactly
<Cheri703> but that will SCREW UP my sleep schedule even more
<Cheri703> I arrive at jfk at 3:30pm local time
<Cheri703> which is 9:30pm hungary time
<Cheri703> so basically I'll be up for well over 24 hours
<Cheri703> if I don't sleep
<Cheri703> but if I do, then it'll screw with everything
<Cheri703> I don't reach columbus til 10:30pm
<Cheri703> and then an hour home
<deejoe> that last bit is the dangerous part, unless you've got someone picking you up
<deejoe> but you're supposed to be asleep now, so nm :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I have someone to get me
<Cheri703> I'm all stuffy ...roommate just left, but still can't sleep
<BiosElement> Cheri703: paul I think, I know I don't. Yay for late responses
<Cheri703> kk
<BiosElement> I can check though
<BiosElement> As for the other ubuntu group, when the heck were they started? Anyone know?
<BiosElement> I can only assume it was before my time.
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Yep, it's paultag
<Cheri703> it doesn't matter who has the page, just saying it needs responses when people post
<Cheri703> also, it was started like a year and a half ago, it's a meetup group apparently
<BiosElement> Sent paul a note
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Actually it does since it needs updated before it's archived heh
<Cheri703> kk
<BiosElement> Cheri703: So enjoying your vacation? ;)
<Cheri703> ha, not really a vacation, have been super busy all week, and now getting sick :(
<BiosElement> And at this point I should probably note that if you're not, I reserve the right to throw cans at you until you do. >.>
<Cheri703> heh, it's been awesome, but exhausting
<BiosElement> Hah, that's good.
<Cheri703> OMG SINUSES
<Cheri703> also annoyed that husband hasn't responded to me today :(
<TheErk> Sup peeps
<Unit193> Don't put me in the microwave!!!
<TheErk> ... why not?
<BiosElement> Huh?
 * BiosElement puts Unit193 in the microwave
<Cheri703> I'm assuming it's "peeps explode in the microwave"
<Unit193> My sister likes to put them in there...
<Unit193> It's not nice to put people in the microwave...
<deejoe> nobody puts Unit193 in the microwave
<Unit193> Howdy paultag
<TheErk> PEE TAG!!!
<Unit193> Is that at all like normal tag? But with pee?
<canthus13> sounds messy.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Peeps don't explode in the microwave.. they grow.  search youtube for peep wars.
<canthus13> ...Or peep jousting.
<SkrappJaw> Anyone in?
<Unit193> SkrappJaw: Yep
<canthus13> Unit193: If you're interested in wireless security, check out this series.. this guy's good and a pretty decent teacher, too.  http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=9
<jgould> hmm...  I may have to switch back to the MacOS...
<Unit193> Can't get it to work I take it?
<canthus13> jgould: Bummer. :(
<jgould> Nope,  I may be getting more work added to me and it will require windows (natively... I have to be able to pass network data off to a program running in windows.) (Also, this is if the company doesn't issue me a laptop...)
<ronnoc> jgould: why not run an XP session in a VB? That's what I have to do to use IE for ONE stinking corporate website
<canthus13> ronnoc: IE4Linux doesn't do the job?
<ronnoc> AFAIK that's no longer supported - at least last I checked
<ronnoc> the project appeared abandoned
<canthus13> Yeah, but most corp websites require IE6... and that works in IE4Linux. :)
<ronnoc> Yepp. I evaluated it at the time and there was a reason I couldn't use it
<Unit193> Can't you either change your useragent or WINE ie?
<ronnoc> Unit193: Nah it needs an exact version of Java and a bunch of other dependencies. A vm was just easier.
<jgould> I'm just thinking ahead.  I will also end up with an email account (I'm pretty sure) on our corprate exchange server, and I would like to be able to check that from my own computer...
<jgould> I also can't get my bluetooh keyboard or trackpad to work under Lubuntu
<ronnoc> jgould: I know that KDE's Kontact is supposed to be Exchange-friendly
<canthus13> Unit193: Problem is a lot of these corp intranet sites use stupid crap like ActiveX.
<jgould> Never been a big fan of KDE.  I *think* evolution supports exchange...
<canthus13> pretty sure it does.
 * canthus13 fires up evolution to check
<canthus13> Yup.
 * ronnoc shrugs and thinks KDE is pretty amazing these days
<Unit193> evolution has OK support... davmail is what you really want to checkout (and you can use that with any client)
<canthus13> ronnoc: It's ugly and feels like it was bolted together from spare parts.
<ronnoc> lol
<jgould> I actually detest windows,  I have for years, but I still have to use it from time to time
<ronnoc> Here's my desktop tonight as I talk on IRC. Hardly looks bolted together IMO
<ronnoc> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo150/dequire/d73094eb.png
<Unit193> What FF theme?
<ronnoc> Unit193: It's stock - it's the KDE Window color and theme that makes it
 * Unit193 has no issues with KDE
<ronnoc> but i agree stock KDE is a little bland
<ronnoc> and GTK apps look reched in it still
<ronnoc> but hey, we're all 'Buntus and what else matters? =)
<jgould> very ture
<jgould> er true
<ronnoc> jgould: hopefully it'll work out for you to stay on Linux and do what corp wants as well
<ronnoc> my last employer (fortune 500 co) issued me an HP laptop. I immediately whiped the drive and installed Kubuntu lol
<ronnoc> not even dual boot
<jgould> I can't get away with that.  this software only runs under Windows, and the people I work with aren't smart enough to understand the diffrence...
<jgould> We have Dells, but if they issue me a machine, It'll probably be a D630...
<ronnoc> well, as I said, that's what Virtual Boxes are perfect for - just close Windows when it's not needed
<jgould> I have virtual box installed, I just don't know if I can use it for our software or if it requires direct access to ethernet...
<ronnoc> not sure. my VM has all ports, printers, and network working for Win, but I don't do anything directlywith TCPIP packets or anything
<jgould> Wow...  I just unplugged my laptop and I have 14:43 of battery power remainging..
<jgould> I suppose installing bluetooth support would help just a bit...
<Unit193|AFK> Have a good night!
<ronnoc> lol i would think so
<jgould> damn trackpad
<jgould> ok  this aluminum keyboard is cold...
<jgould> Ok I think I got it
<jgould> Now if I could just get drivers for the broadcom chipset on the wireless, I could use everything that is internal in this MacBook
<dniMretsaM> hello
<dniMretsaM> wow this chat is dead
<paultag> Oh shucks
<paultag> Oh well
<BiosElement> Well yeah, it is if you come in midday on a Saturday. >.<
<canthus13> we be sleepin' off our purple drank...
<dniMretsaM> hi guys
<dniMretsaM> hello all
<dniMretsaM> liking Pidgin a lot
<canthus13> ew.
<dniMretsaM> y ew?
<canthus13> Because pidgin is a horrible, memory-sucking program.
<canthus13> It's not uncommon to see pidgin use over a gig of ram.
<dniMretsaM> well, it's not using a gig of RAM on my computer since I only have 512 megs
<canthus13> dniMretsaM: Heh.  Leave it open long enough and it will consume all available memory.
<BiosElement> Ahh yes, nice to see mainstream media running with the irrelevent dropbox story
 * jgould ponders
<BiosElement> It's such a non-story. >.<
<jgould> What's the story?
<BiosElement> No data breach, no leaks, no total screwups, I fail to see a reason for outrage for a service most get for free.
<BiosElement> Basically some folks in their PR Dept. got a bit excessive in their wording and implied there was a technical reason that Dropbox employees couldn't access your data, which was apparently not entirely accurate.
<canthus13> there's outrage?
<jgould> so it's a non story?
<BiosElement> canthus13: Google dropbox security :P
<canthus13> Among...?  I'm guessing it's non-technical types that are outraged.
<canthus13> People who have no idea why they're outraged. :)
<BiosElement> Well it's the top story on google news atm :P
<BiosElement> canthus13: Wired ran with it,so yes, non-technical types hah
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> And to be clear, Dropbox fucked up, but it's nothing to throw a tantrum over.
<dniMretsaM> what's up with dropbox?
<BiosElement> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/05/dropbox-ftc/
<BiosElement> ^If you're curious
<canthus13> Oh well. anyone who presumes that their files are secure with someone they have no contracct with is an idiot.
<BiosElement> In short, dropbox 'can' access your files, there are no technical restrictions to prevent it.
<canthus13> Heck, if you're worried about security, you should encrypt everything anyway.
<BiosElement> +1 canthus13
<BiosElement> I never toss anything there that isn't encrypted unless I don't care about it
<canthus13> Exactly.
<dniMretsaM> mass copyright infringement suits don't sound bad to me
<BiosElement> Umm, what?
<dniMretsaM> I don't store anything important on dropbox. mainly just iPhone app save data backups
<canthus13> the shotgun approach to copyright suits should be illegal.
<BiosElement> It is technically
<BiosElement> But regardless, Wired is dead wrong in that regard
<canthus13> "Dropbox Lied, People Died!!"
<canthus13> ...
<BiosElement> Dropbox is generally private unless marked otherwise. Thus it's not making public.
<BiosElement> It'd be a hard case to argue
<BiosElement> And as a side note
<BiosElement> The quotes don't appear to be from the actual legal Terms of Service
<BiosElement> So again, non-issue.
 * canthus13 pokes at himself.
<canthus13> Tried to rsync a whole partition onto a thumb drive. :/
<BiosElement> >.>
<canthus13> Meant to rsync the contents of an ISO.
<deejoe> d'oh
 * canthus13 is building a BT5 bootable SD card.
<canthus13> I could make this my everyday OS, almost... It's pretty sharp so far.. The gnome version, anyway. :)
<deejoe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BT_tank
<canthus13> Heh. Backtrack 5, silly.
<canthus13> Not an undergunned, underarmored early soviet tank.
<deejoe> heh
<deejoe> sorry, I have trouble keeping up with what the flavor-of-the-month is with Linux distributions
<canthus13> Bah. I may have to resize the partitions and start over again. :/
<deejoe> :(
<BiosElement> Dropbox's side of the story: http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=735
<canthus13> deejoe: Backtrack has some serious security issues that would prevent it from being my primary OS.. It's not designed to be a primary OS.
<canthus13> But it's a lot nicer than BT4.
<canthus13> Ooo.. just squeezed it in.
<BiosElement> Christopher Sogohain, ahh there we go. The idiot who filed the FTC complaint. Awesome. A "security researcher" I need to remember not to bother reading about.
<canthus13> bah. didn't boot. :/  got a grub prompt.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I dunno.. it's the same guy that outed facebook for being a bunch of assholes.  I kinda like the guy
<BiosElement> It may be, but he's being a prick IMO with both actually.
<BiosElement> He claims to be a privacy expert and posts private emails, not really illegal but poor form.
<jgould> stupid samba
<canthus13> facebook claims to be concerned with privacy, shares your info with every app you run.
<BiosElement> Actually IMO facebook went overkill with their privacy now, it's overly confusing.
<jgould> I'm bored
<jgould> and I don't want to wgo to work tonight
 * Cheri703 is at jfk
<deejoe> \o/
<canthus13> Almost home... :)
<Cheri703> yep, leave here at 8:30, arrive in cbus at 10:30, get home around midnight probably
<Cheri703> canthus13: I intend to go to the post office early this next week, so I'll try to get sully in the mail
<Cheri703> unless you want me to send it right to whoever is taking it next
<canthus13> Cheri703: Here is fine.. I'm not sure where he's going next.  I've got a friend at Fort Polk, though.. mebbe I could get him into the army. :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> oh, give me a few minutes and I'll try to get the next batch to you
<canthus13> ok.  :)
<Cheri703> :( computer froze while moving images so it lost 2 of them, but it's ok :/ the better version of one of them disappeared, but it's alright I guess
<ronnoc> hi all
<BiosElement> Hey ronnoc
<ronnoc> greetings from N/E Ohio. haven't been here in a while :p
<ronnoc> BiosElement: Thx!
<BiosElement> Heh, been busy eh?
<ronnoc> very very. that's an understatement :/
<BiosElement> Bah, I'm having such fun with this plugin system...
<BiosElement> *insert sarcasm here*
<Cheri703> nerd
<BiosElement> Says the person at UDS >.>
<Cheri703> true
<ronnoc> lol
<ronnoc> I would love to go to UDS. Opensource get togethers are a new thing to me, though I did go to camp KDE last year.
<Cheri703> It was pretty sweet
<ronnoc> Cheri703: I was keeping up on the blogs from the Planet feed as best I could - looked like it was =)
<Cheri703> :)
<BiosElement> Heh, reminds me, got a new FB page for the loco up. Still gotta mail it out to the list. >.<
<Cheri703> canthus13: sully pics on the way
<Cheri703> you mentioned honorary ubuntu member...the better of the pics to fulfill that got eaten, but...one survived
<paultag> Hey BiosElement
<BiosElement> Hey paultag
<BiosElement> You live!
<paultag> BiosElement: All good with the FB group?
<paultag> BiosElement: aye! :)
<BiosElement> paultag: Aye, all's good. Just FB makes it overly complex hah
<paultag> Rock on. Thanks for helping make LoCoHiO rock, BiosElement :)
<Cheri703> ronnoc: where are you located?
<ronnoc> Cheri703: Lake Milton - between Youngstown and Akron basically
<paultag> ronnoc: Clevelander here, where in NEO?
<BiosElement> paultag: Of course. ^_^
<paultag> ronnoc: Oh, nice! :)
<paultag> ronnoc: How long are you here for?
<Cheri703> hey paultag, lots of people mentioned you in various contexts at UDS
<paultag> Cheri703: uh oh
<paultag> Cheri703: good or bad?
<ronnoc> hi paultag - here for good
<BiosElement> Do you have to ask that question paultag? :P
<paultag> ronnoc: rad :)
 * Cheri703 is in mansfield
<paultag> BiosElement: nope, usually bad :)
<Cheri703> ...mostly good :D there was discussion of THE blog post
<paultag> Cheri703: I hope that was productive
<BiosElement> BTW, Have you been around Jono too much? :P
<paultag> Cheri703: I meant it as productive
<Cheri703> to a degree, there are two camps on "contributors"...
<paultag> Cheri703: Wait, now I want to know, what was the bad stuff? :)
<canthus13> Wow.  I just saw Paula Deen make crab salad... Without butter.
<paultag> Cheri703: Oh, joy. Hummm.
<Cheri703> jono was all over the place there
<BiosElement> Jono's always all over the place :P
<Cheri703> heh, probably
<ronnoc> Cheri703: you both are not too far. Maybe an hour I'm guessing?
<ronnoc> haven't been to Mansfield in a while :p
<Cheri703> which side of akron are you on?
<ronnoc> I'm between Akron and Youngstown, so like hmmm
<Cheri703> we have a reloco here :)
<ronnoc> 30 mins east of akron
<Cheri703> (well, there...I'm currently at JFK airport :) )
<ronnoc> hah. safe travels, then
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> you'd probably go to the akron one then :)
<ronnoc> i don't mind a little travel, really. I'll go anywhere within reason =)
<Cheri703> the flight to budapest from jfk was 9 hours, the return was 10 -_-
<Cheri703> my tailbone hurts
<ronnoc> ouch! did you get a slight layover between? I'd be going nuts lol
<Cheri703> nope, cmh to jfk to bud (5ish hours at jfk) and the same back
<Cheri703> canthus13: I will have to wait to send those pics til I'm home...tethered connection is straining under the size of the zip file :/
<ronnoc> you'll sleep well tonight, methinks!
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I heart access control on wireless tether!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-15
<canthus13> Cheri703: All cool. :)
<dmcglone1> Hiya all
<canthus13> good morning.
<dmcglone1> morning for you, evening for me
 * Cheri703 got home about an hour ago
<canthus13> Cheri703: welcome back!
<Cheri703> thanks
<Cheri703> soooo tired
<Cheri703> trying to stay awake to finish up some things I need
<paultag> Cheri703: you got an email :)
<paultag> jacob: you rule. I'll message on that thread with my real thoughts, but thank you :)
<paultag> jacob: I still have the results of the last election if you want the runner-up?
<paultag> BRB
<jacob> paultag: you posted the runners up in the original thread way back when
<jacob> but i felt it would be better to keep the election thing going
<jacob> (and honestly, i should have done this much earlier. :/ )
<Cheri703> what thread?
<Cheri703> and paultag, I got it and replied, but I sound like a man because of my cold, so later on is probably better for recording me
<Cheri703> oh, nvm, just saw that email
<jacob> ;)
<jacob> was going to link it, but launchpad's archive hasn't updated yet
 * Cheri703 may toss her name into the hat
<Cheri703> we'll see
<jacob> I think you'd do great Cheri703, give it a go :)
<Cheri703> I'll take a look at it this week sometime. I have to catch up on sleep and do a TON of stuff, so hopefully I can ponder it
<Cheri703> ok, I'm fading fast. off to sleep. ttyl guys
<canthus13> nite.
<jacob> g'night
 * jgould wanders in
<jgould> Anyone home?
<jgould> guess not
<Cheri703> canthus13: pics on the way
<canthus13> Cheri703: Awesome. :) Sent him the first one... The most I can get away with right now, considering he's sitting two seats away...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> did you see the one with the ubuntu stuff?
<Cheri703> I had a better one, but computer ate it
<canthus13> Not yet. I'll take a closer look later... :)
<Cheri703> kk
<ronnoc> hi all
<canthus13> Helo...
<canthus13> +l
<Cheri703> hi
<ronnoc> heh hey ppl. Cheri703 are you rested? :)
<Cheri703> better
<ronnoc> well that's a start
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> trying to work through my to do list
<ronnoc> same here. but suffereing from ADD at the moment... I need to concentrate. Just keep in mind that Sunday is a day of rest :)
<Cheri703> hehe, yeah, I'm watching undercover boss, enjoying a real sugar dr pepper, and catching up on my 1000+ google reader feed posts...and that's since like tuesday/wednesday because I did clear it out a few times during my trip
<ronnoc> yea i use both Google Reader and Akregator (on for work, one for open source stuff). At like 400+ items a day, it kinda defeats the point of aggregating feeds. I think consolidation is in order. +1 on the Dr Pepper
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I don't READ all of them, but I skim through
<dniMretsaM> hey hey
<Cheri703> hi
<dniMretsaM> sup?
<ronnoc> hello
<Cheri703> not a ton, recovering from my trip
<dniMretsaM> where did u go?
<Cheri703> I was in Budapest last week for UDS
<dniMretsaM> that's cool
<Cheri703> yeah, it was awesome
<dniMretsaM> I'm out guys. l8r
<ronnoc> lol that was fast
<Cheri703> -_- wasn't nervous about TBC interview this evening, now I am -_-
<canthus13> TBC?
<Cheri703> The Burning Circle...
<Cheri703> they're apparently going to interview me for the podcast
<canthus13> Oh. COol. :)
<paultag> Cheri703: wooo!
<Cheri703> :)
 * jgould peers in
<Cheri703> hi
<jgould> control a, control d is not what I wanted to do...
<jgould> heh
<jgould> Hello!
<Cheri703> how are you?
<jgould> I'm good.  getting ready to adjust the OS installs on my MacBook
<jgould> Are you back home now?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> still pretty tired
<jgould> I can see that.
<jgould> did you learn any thing while you were gone?
 * jgould decides to use the alternate intall cd and install just what he wants installed
<Cheri703> bah, 12 min til interview call...
<Cheri703> fair warning guys, if you listen to it, I've got a cold, so...I may sound weird
<Cheri703> also still pretty tired
<Cheri703> so this should be a MASTERPIECE >.<
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-07
<oda> srz bzns
<jandrusk> That's crackalicious.
<jrgifford> UDS! w00t!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-08
<dzho> http://www.metafilter.com/115676/Chumbied
<jrgifford> wow, and i never got my hands on a chumby. :(
<dzho> I just remember Canonical giving everyone one at a UDS or some other big gathering
<dzho> s/remember/remember reading about/
<gilbert_> howdy ohio :)
<paultag> heyya gilbert
<gilbert> what up paultag!
<paultag> gilbert: living the dream! What's good with you?
<gilbert> paultag: just being distracted while working on my dissertation
<paultag> yeah, starting to sound like today's theme :)
<paultag> gilbert: I'm fussing over a package which is holding up my NM :(
<paultag> I think I have it in good shape, but I hate the long-lag reviews
<gilbert> paultag: uh, which one/
<gilbert> ?
<paultag> gilbert: liblicense - I co-maint'd it to help out a friend, and I didn't bother subscribing on the PTS - it FTBFS, NMU'd once and a bunch of other stupid problems
<paultag> gilbert: I have it fixed in git on a branch, but I hate not being the maintainer, I know that branch is good, but I don't want to over-step
 * canthus13 wonders if the Kevin Smith AMA is really Kevin Smith...
<gilbert> paultag: you shouldn't have removed dmua, then you could have made your fixes without babysitting ;)
<paultag> gilbert: yeah yeah :)
<paultag> gilbert: I'm worried it'll get bounced because of something stupid
<gilbert> bounced?
<paultag> gilbert: the other maintainer'll come back with something I have to fix :)
<gilbert> paultag: sometimes u just gotta do what you gotta do and deal with the consequences later
<gilbert> otherwise you're just going to feel stuck
<paultag> gilbert: I got him to ACK it. I could have just done an upload without his concent, but yeah
<paultag> I considered it
<paultag> and I know I can get it uploaded without questions asked
<paultag> I want to get him to ACK it *
<canthus13> My idiot phone is alerting me to random texts from the last week or so. :/
<canthus13> fortunately, the google voice app knows the difference.  I thought my wife was all pissed about the same thing from last week again. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-09
<oda> Pull the hatch forward!, what year is it good sir?
<paultag> oda: Hail! Oda!
<paultag> ← bed
<paultag> oda: come back soon, miss you
<oda> paultag, night
<paultag> good morning folks
<paultag> http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/legislation/2012/HB0418.html
<thafreak> so, what'd I miss...
<thafreak> been afk since thursday...i think...not really sure...
<thafreak> Anyone chat about remote ubuntu desktops?
<thafreak> :)
<gilbert> heyhey ohio!
<paultag> heyya gilbert
<gilbert> we need to get more activity on this chan ;)
<Unit193> I could say something, but that wouldn't help in the way of good activity.
<paultag> gilbert: for sure
<paultag> gilbert: it's better then it was pre-dictator-paultag -- that was like 2 of us not talking for weeks
<paultag> so I mean, we're still "ahead"
<paultag> but I agree
<paultag> we should do another membership push
<gilbert> paultag: definately
<thafreak> canthus13: you work for buckeye?
<canthus13> Yep.
<canthus13> why?
<thafreak> canthus13: saw a post on /b about something about buckey cable...it 404'd a while a go tho
<canthus13> Prolly someone bitching about the caps.
<thafreak> it was actually something on reddit that got posted there
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-10
<Unit193> jrgifford: So, you try your master plan of apt-get source'ing pianobar and repackage? :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: no
<jrgifford> i'm just too lazy
<Unit193> Righto, just poking.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-11
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<yano> good morning
<thafreak> how's things yano
<yano> good :-) how about you?
<thafreak> pretty good
<thafreak> trying to be motivated
<yano> ah
<thafreak> the internet is evil
<yano> very
<jrgifford> totally.
<yano> The Internet: the biggest procrastination engine
<Cheri703> I passed my Security+ Exam!
<yano> awesome!
<Unit193> Congratulations on that!
<thafreak> Cheri703: A) congrats. B) what kind of stuff was on it?
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> I got a book, it helped a bunch, also downloaded some practice test through a torrent site....aaaand some of the questions were identical >.> though that I'd actually only poked through a little bit
<thafreak> Also, I'm sure some one in here (like paultag) has set up an irc server before...any input?
<paultag> what's up?
<thafreak> Like was it about general topics...like ports and ip addresses...or more specific
<thafreak> paultag: you ever setup an ircd?
<paultag> sure
<thafreak> is there a defacto ircd?
<paultag> I used ircd-hybrid
<thafreak> like you know what freenode runs
<paultag> but that's out of date now
<paultag> yeah, it runs ircd-seven or something
<paultag> there's also inspirecd
<paultag> let me checkout freenode
<paultag> 14:15 [freenode] -!- ircd-seven-1.1.3(20111112-b71671d1e846,charybdis-3.4-dev). verne.freenode.net eHIKMpSZ6 TS6ow 18V
<paultag> yeah ircd-seven-1.1.3
<paultag> it's nice
<paultag> oftc uses hybrid iirc
<Cheri703> more specific than that
<Cheri703> security specific
<paultag> yeah - 14:15 [oftc] -!- hybrid-7.2.2+oftc1.6.8(STABLE). oxygen.oftc.net egIqKMZ6 TS6ow
<thafreak> Cheri703: can you remember any questions to give me an feel for what's on said test?
<thafreak> paultag: thanks, i shoulda known to look at the connect logs...der
<Cheri703> hehe, it actually says you aren't supposed to share, but give me a bit and I'll grab my study book. similar type of questions
<paultag> thafreak: sure thing
<thafreak> apparently I need to set up an IRC server by next week...blah
<paultag> thafreak: I also knew that offhand, so no worries ;)
<thafreak> not feeling the baby names we had picked out
<thafreak> and we were assuming it would be a girl...but it's not
<canthus13> thafreak: Heh.
<thafreak> so, #ubuntu-us-oh, help me pick some names :)
<thafreak> I'm leaning towards CS giants
<canthus13> Bjorn.
<canthus13> Linus Bjorn
<paultag> Thiston
<thafreak> bjorn? what's that in reference to
<canthus13> Bjorn Strousop?
<paultag> it's an artest
<canthus13> C++ inventor.
<thafreak> i was pushing thorston/thornton...something beginning with thor...so I could call my son thor
<canthus13> would make for quite the conflicted name, seeing as Linus HATES C++.
<thafreak> oh stroustrap...he's egotistical isn't he...
<thafreak> same reason I won't use linus
<thafreak> smart guy, but a self proclaimed git
<thafreak> who invented ansi c...that'd be more my speed :)
<thafreak> or guido LOL
<canthus13> Eric?
<canthus13> http://www.masterofmalt.com/vodka/100000-scovilles-naga-chilli-vodka/
<canthus13> Larry...Yukihiro... Alan...
<thafreak> i should google the list of turing award winners
<canthus13> Name him after a notorious hacker..
<thafreak> lulz
<thafreak> lulz anon
<Cheri703> thafreak: there was a rando guy in a video I saw, he was danish, name was "thorbjorn" which was awesome
<Cheri703> *random
<canthus13> thafreak: Ooo.. Lulz. I like it.
<canthus13> thafreak: now you just have to make sure they drug your wife well enough that you can get it on the birth certificate before she wakes.
<thafreak> seems basically the inventors of C are also the inventors of unix...so double awesome
<thafreak> ok
<canthus13> thafreak: One was written to support the other.
<thafreak> i think the only smart thing to do...
<thafreak> is write a program to pick my kids name...
<canthus13> Just name him after me.
<_bbb> ahh baby names
<_bbb> something tells me you've come to the wrong place
<canthus13> Or name him Geohot.
<thafreak> trip-b, you write a script to name yours?
 * canthus13 just picked names we knew his grandparents would hate.
<_bbb> stuck keyboard
<_bbb> its an acronym
<thafreak> this is baby 3...first had a mor meaningful name, second, less so, this one...eh, let the computer decide :)
<_bbb> which i'll leave to your imagination
<_bbb> nice what are other two names
<_bbb> Tomax and Xamot
<thafreak> your an agent of the better beats bureau
<canthus13> thafreak: should pick a theme, like with server names.
<_bbb> nomenclature
<_bbb> 02:55 < thafreak> your an agent of the better beats bureau
<_bbb> err
<thafreak> no theme to be had thus far
<_bbb> silly putty
<thafreak> silly putty
 * thafreak copies a comic
<_bbb> 02:56 < thafreak> silly putty
<_bbb> i got jokes
<_bbb> only way to bear this miserable existance
<_bbb> optimism!
<thafreak> you should make posters
<thafreak> i think i have an idea for my first app engine project...a baby name generator/vote tally site
 * thafreak is probably not the first to build one though
<_bbb> my oldest is Alejandro Jr
<_bbb> new baby is Oscar Roman
<_bbb> if we have a girl wife wants to name her Zora or some shit
<_bbb> reminds me of the legend of zelda
<_bbb> diving for rupees
<paultag> thafreak: you can get a dump of all the names from the US census
<paultag> thafreak: sorted by how popular they are
<_bbb> oscar is #1 name is sweden or something
<paultag> thafreak: load the top 10% and have some sort of leauge
<paultag> thafreak: invite your whole family to do matchups
<thafreak> nah, i don't want to start with popular names...
<thafreak> I want to load it with the turing prize winners
<_bbb> if i have another boy i want to name him felix so i have my own odd couple
<thafreak> and maybe a few others
<thafreak> nice...
<thafreak> plus felix is latin for happy
<_bbb> yeah
<_bbb> i dont know if he could be any happier than oscar is tho
<thafreak> i should bust out the latin dictionary again
<_bbb> subsisto sermo statim
<thafreak> i haven't done latin in like...10 years...
<_bbb> mori in ignis
<thafreak> i know fire
<_bbb> die in a
<_bbb> fucking google translate
<thafreak> res mundanae, vira vana
<thafreak> probably spelled it wrong
<_bbb> i think thats a spell from ultima
<_bbb> trololol
<thafreak> it was from a poem we had to memorize in high school
<thafreak> and i haven't been able to find it digitally anywhere...
<thafreak> still can't find it...probably don't remember enough of it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-12
<BiosElement> How's it rockin at 2am folks? :P
<canthus13> Annoyingly.
<canthus13> My wife has been threatening to have a baby for weeks now.
<BiosElement> >.<
<Cheri703> I'm watching random movies on netflix
<canthus13> yeah... we're hoping it'll be here tomorrow so I don't miss work.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh... I'm interviewing with the Ohio Veteran's Home for a Info Tech 3 position> :)
<Cheri703> Very cool!
<canthus13> Just gotta figure out how to impress 'em now.
<Cheri703> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-05-13
<Cheri703> Canthus13: where is the veteran's home?
<canthus13> Sandusky
<Cheri703> Ah, a bit closer to the goal
<canthus13> yep.
<Cheri703> Back in a while, going to make my dinner
<canthus13> 'k. have fun. :)
<Cheri703> I am updating my NetBook to 12.04
<Cheri703> And watching a dumb movie on Netflix on my desktop
<jandrusk> A Linux desktop?
<Cheri703> running win7 in vm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-10
<Unit193> (Quit: The game.)
<skellat> :-)
<Unit193> canthus13 and paultag like it when they do that.
<paultag> BWAH
<paultag> damnit
<paultag> canthus13: the game
<canthus13> paultag: Hey... You know how to get identd working over nat?
<paultag> canthus13: nack
<paultag> sound like a PITA
<Unit193> canthus13: I'm guessing a simple port trigger for 6667-7000 won't do?
<canthus13> Yeah. It's annoying, but I'm stuck with a 5 user limit connecting to freenode until I solve it.
<canthus13> Triggering is one thing I didn't think of.
<Unit193> I'd guess ident gives you more?
<canthus13> yeah.
<canthus13> brb
<canthus13> bah.
<yano> hm
<Unit193> Their site has such helpful info when it comes to things like that.
<yano> canthus13: you should e-mail ilines@freenode.net
<canthus13> I did already.
<yano> the limit shouldn't be as low as 5
<Unit193> BiosElement: Hello.
<BiosElement> Howdy Unit193, How's it going?
<yano> canthus13: do you have a ticket number?
<canthus13> yeah... 131313
<yano> from the ilines e-mail
<canthus13> yep. 131313
<canthus13> I'm presuming they use a magic number generator to generate ticket numbers.
<Unit193> BiosElement: I'm alive, doing a little packaging and going to have to email someone I rather don't want to. :P
<yano> is ubuntulog broken?
<BiosElement> Unit193, The latter sounds like every day of my life. >.> Fun times as usual.
<yano> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/10/%23ubuntu-us-oh.txt
<BiosElement> Sure looks like it yano
<Unit193> Syncs on the hour.
<canthus13> paultag: what's really annoying me is I just discovered that identd won't even work from another machine within my own network... Only localhost.
<Unit193> Log sync'd now.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-05-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Ubuntu Developer Summit 1305 begins on Tuesday, May 14th, and lasts through Thursday, May 16th.  See http://summit.ubuntu.com for more details and to register.  Attendance and contribution to the discussion taking place is highly encouraged.
<skellat> (11:00:56 PM) identi.ca: alpacaherder: Looking at patchy frost this weekend........  http://ur1.ca/dsme4
<jrgifford> skellat, how'd tuesday go?
<skellat> jrgifford: Long, low turnout, and a bunch of voters kept coming to the wrong precinct so I had to sign off on redirection sheets.  Plus I had to call some IDs into question which caused all sorts of consternation.
<skellat> jrgifford: I did have one provisional ballot voter I had to shepherd through due to a voter registration/presented identification mismatch.  That got interesting.  The law on all that is gonna change in June too.
<jrgifford> fun
<jrgifford> isn't ohio the only place in the US where you can vote with a fishing license?
<skellat> jrgifford: Umm...no.
<skellat> jrgifford: Fishing license isn't usable if it doesn't bear your current address
<jrgifford> skellat, right, so if fishing license has your current address, it's ok.
<skellat> jrgifford: If it does, though, it is usable.  Heck, a "letter from a government agency addressed to you" counts.
<skellat> Our ID rules are kinda bonkers
<skellat> Which is why it is still shocking when I get a provisional ballot situation.
<jrgifford> well, you can't complain that you're disenfranchising voters if your ID rules are that... loose.
<skellat> jrgifford: Yeah
<skellat> That we don't even require cause for issuance of absentee ballots also loosens things up too
<skellat> Which is why the 16.6% turnout we had sucked.  There was no reason for it simply as the only barrier left was individual voter uninterest/lack of comprehension.
<skellat> jrgifford: How many years yet until you get to vote?
<jrgifford> skellat,  ~1.2
<jrgifford> and that's a terrible turnout.
<skellat> Yeah, it was
<skellat> So, you'll be eligible in time to vote in the next election for Governor in November 2014.  Technically you'll be able to vote in the primary next May even as a 17 year old but that is a little messy.
<jrgifford> right, because i turn 18 before the general election, i can vote in the primary.
<jrgifford> i intend to try, but as you said, it'll be a little messy. :)
<skellat> Thankfully the Cuyahoga County Board of Elections has a huge staff compared to Ashtabula County's.  Talk to them next February and they'll get you set up.
<skellat> Apparently we're having a wild day today on FreeNode with netsplits abounding
<drkokandy> I go this the last time I got bumped & reconnected: [14:36:18] [kloeri] [Global Notice] Hi all, apologies for the continued netsplits. We're having some issues stemming from a DDoS attack but we're working with our sponsors on attack mitigation. Thank you for using freenode.
<drkokandy> *I GOT this
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> The virtual Ubuntu Developer Summit is gonna be fun next week if we have this happen
<skellat> Otherwise, how is the life out Ashland way drkokandy?
<drkokandy> cold today down here... we had commencement today at the University. a little sad that the nice weather couldn't have continued just through today for our new grads
<yano> it's actually "freenode"
<yano> :3
<skellat> yano: Okay.  I get too used to camel case dealing with Wikipedia and all
<drkokandy> what if camel case were spelled CamelCase ? :-)
<yano> no worries
<yano> hah
<Unit193> ...SASL, CertFP, and server password setup.  Not a single one worked...
<skellat> drkokandy: I thought Wikipedia had a recursion loop on that at one point
<skellat> Unit193: You're starting in the middle.  What's goin' on?
<drkokandy> as it should :-) skellat
<Unit193> That'd be why.  Services are down. :)
<skellat> Well
<skellat> I wonder what it would take to get a fall-back XMPP conference room set up for the LoCo somewhere
<skellat> Defense in depth is wonderful with multiple fall backs
<skellat> That's a thought for another time, though
<drkokandy> I'm sure there are other free IRC hosts
<drkokandy> but it looks calmer now
<skellat> This doesn't look good: "(03:33:46 PM) christel has changed the topic to: 21:31:42 jechu [~dvrq@118.99.71.3] requested unknown CTCP FREENODE from #freenode: IS BEING DDOSSED RIGHT NOW BECAUSE WE DONT LIKE THE WAY THINGS ARE BEING MANAGED. EXPECT MORE IF THERE IS NO CHANGE. - Public service announcement by Mr. Jechu."
<drkokandy> wll
<drkokandy> well
<skellat> I'm thinking more in terms of like when we were renovating the chicken coop out at the farm in central Ashtabula County.  We've got multiple layers of defense for the chickens to lay eggs in case of coyotes.  The first is the barn cats on guard.  Second is fencing.  Third is fencing on the coop.  Fourth is some reinforcement inside the coop.  Idea is that the cats are the trip wire in case of coyotes and that the other layers slow 'em down unt
<skellat> We lose freenode we can fall back to something else.  We lose the fallback, we fall back to something else.  Worst comes to worst, I put stamps on postcards and mail things to people I suppose.
<jrgifford> we could always go to debian land
<jrgifford> take up residence in #ubuntu-expats-us-oh
<skellat> Just have to tack on "refugees" somewhere, I suppose
<skellat> Mind you, these are all theoretical notions.   I'm still watching the scroll-by in #freenode as the melodrama continues.
<jrgifford> i need to start hanging out on the debian servers more often anyway. i mean, that's where paultag is!
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> I just need to figure out what I'm doing wrong with my ZNC configuration to be on both networks at the same time
<drkokandy> in Quassel I'm on 3 servers right now... in a total of 16 room
<drkokandy> s
<Unit193> jrgifford: I'm on OFTC, but only 2 channels. :D
<Unit193> smxi and debian-mentors.
<yano> i'm on OFTC too
<yano> i'm on too many networks
<yano> and too many channels on freenode
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-09
<starrats> good morning
<starrats> Ubuntu was giving me the same problem as Xubuntu was doing so, sorry folks I re-installed Xubuntu and i got help from a friend on another channel and fixed the bug that was in the kernel so it's probably a bug that's also in the ubuntu kernel.  If anyone wants to know i will tell you.
<belkinsa> There was maybe two kernel updates since the release of Ubuntu.  Let me guess, is it the broken trackpad on laptops?
<starrats> the touchpad and keyboard lovk=up/freeze upon start-up and reboots
<starrats> lock=up
<starrats> lock-up
<starrats> I do have the line to put into grub to fix this problem/bug in the kernel.
<jrgifford> starrats: ah, i've had that happen. was curious about what that was.
<starrats> there's a 'bug in the kernel's grub line and it fixable by adding this after 'quiet splash' keeping the entire line as I show you in "...."
<starrats> the line is this 'quiet splash i8042.numix=1 i8042.reset"  do this in gedit or whatever 'editor' you have and afterwards run this in term sudo update-grub
<starrats> of course start with this in term, sorry:  sudo 'your editor' /boot/rub/menu.lst
<starrats> that will take you to your editor and then find the line that ends with "quiet splash' and add that suffix to that line keeping all in "..."
<starrats> sorry /boot/grub/menu.lst
<starrats> jrgifford:  did you get my notes ^^^^^^^^^^
<starrats> going to load up ubuntu on his VBox tonight
<starrats> very quiet channel
<Unit193> Yep.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-05-10
<belkinsa> Because we are very scattered and no many of us.  But what?  It's the same in most channels here on freenode.
<starrats> it wasn't a complaint Belkinsa, just a small comment
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.  I thought it's a bad thing.
<starrats> not bad at all, I noticd all day on the channel's I visit and made similars comments, lo
<belkinsa> I'm used to it, but sometimes the #phillw channel has chatter.
<Unit193> Most channels are this quiet?  Heh, not on Freenode.
<starrats> good morning evewryone!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-04
<Unit193> dzho: Looks like OLF = Oktober 2nd and 3rd at least.
<thafreak> that was the only date i saw...
<thafreak> do you know if that is the firm date, or not because they didn't have contracts just yet?
<Unit193> That's not firm.
<Darkwing> wily werewolf? 
<Unit193> Yep.
<Darkwing> Warty Warthog 2: Wart Harder would have been awesome
<Unit193> 'warty' would have messed up infra, so it seems.
<Darkwing> Heh
<Unit193> Could be fun though. :D
<cyberanger> Same kind of reason there won't be a Windows 9
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-05
<Unit193> Temp: 76 F (24 C) ~ Mostly Cloudy ~ Humidity: 58% ~ Alert: Severe Thunderstorm Warning ~ Observed: Tue 05, 15:52
<Unit193> :D
<yano> for where?
<yano> you can do .wx-wg <location>
<yano> .nws Crawford, OH
<jenni> Severe Weather Statement issued May 05 at 4:35PM EDT until May 05 at 5:30PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Severe Thunderstorm !WARNING! issued May 05 at 4:34PM EDT until May 05 at 5:30PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Crawford, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC033&amp;y=1' -- You may also PM the bot to get more details.
<yano> aww, they had a Tornado Warning earlier
<Unit193> /weather -cot  is easy too though.
<Unit193> Yeah, saw several did.
 * Unit193 is in ##weather(-us-oh) too.
<yano> sweet
<Unit193> Yeeep, I like it.  I get the weather in conky, but doesn't help if not looking.  I've yet to properly set up pings, but meh.
<Unit193> Well if that was it, quite disappointing...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-06
<thafreak> .wx-wg Medina, Ohio
<jenni> Cover: Fog, Temp: 57°F (13.9°C), Dew Point: 55°F (13°C), Humdity: 92%, Feels Like: 57°F (13.9°C), Pressure: [↑] 30.24in (1024mb), Wind: From the South at 4 mph (6.4 kmh), Location: OHDOT, Seville, Ohio, Last Updated: May 6, 8:31 AM EDT, (Powered by wunderground.com)
<yano> .wx-wg 43210
<jenni> Cover: Clear, Temp: 66.2°F (19.0°C), Dew Point: 57°F (14°C), Humdity: 73%, Feels Like: 66.2°F (19.0°C), Pressure: [↑] 30.21in (1023mb), Wind: From the North at 0.0 mph (0 kmh), Location: University View, Columbus, Ohio, Last Updated: May 6, 8:57 AM EDT, (Powered by wunderground.com)
<yano> there is even .forecast (which uses forecast.io) and .forecast-wg (which uses wunderground.com)
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/wesalanweber/status/595965648087490560
<jenni> Picture of last year's Rock on the Range https://twitter.com/wesalanweber/status/595965648087490560/photo/1 | By: @wesalanweber, Date: Wed May 06 14:57:37 +0000 2015, RT#: 1, Favs: 4
<drkokandy> lol rock on the range
<jackson> o/
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-07
<jackson> hay
<Unit193> paultag: Pokepoke.  Just checking my email wasn't lost. :D
<paultag> Urm, it might have been lost
<Unit193> :'(
<paultag> my email is a disaster
<Unit193> Yeah, you said you got bombed, 'tis why I considered poking you after a bit. :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-08
<thafreak> anyone play with kvm/spice?
<thafreak> debian 8 host, 15.04 guest...resizing window doesn't automatically trigger guest video resolution change
<thafreak> start a guest with debian 8 live gnome cd, and it supports resolution changing just fine
<thafreak> all the moving parts as far as I can tell are the same...same spice-vdagent version, same xorg driver version
<thafreak> :/
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/yp1V1Sd.jpg
<belkinsa> That's a crazy fact.
<yano> hehe
<thafreak> so...spice is pretty awesome
<thafreak> you can watch youtube videos like they were running in your local browser but on a remote machine over the network
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-05-09
<Unit193> paultag: Resend or able to find it?  (Or Pinging repeatedly works. :P )
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-09
<Unit193> We/anyone planning on doing anything for OLF?
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hi Unit193 - Hows things with you?
<Unit193> Am still kicking around I think...
<PCLine__> I can not tell if you are Kicking but you are typing!  In this part of Ohio its been raining most of the day!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-10
<yano> http://www.wtol.com/story/31931480/ohio-panel-moves-to-delay-online-voter-signup-until-2017
<jenni> [ Ohio committee OKs bill to allow online voter registration - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH ] - https://j.mp/24LliFs
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-11
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/CBUSRegion/status/730397465506099201
<jenni> "Cbus is a rapidly growing city w/ talented young professionals & endless opps" -Connie w/ @ELOQUII #EconDevWeek http://bit.ly/23ED3k2 | By: @CBUSRegion, Date: Wed May 11 14:01:40 +0000 2016, RT#: 2, Favs: 6
 * pavlushka listening to Aerosmith-Janie's gotta gun
<yano> lolwat
<jrgifford> when is OLF?
<Unit193> Oct 7-8, 2016
<jrgifford> hm. might go.
<jrgifford> since i've got a car now. 
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-12
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/25/columbus-metro-area-surpasses-2-million-mark-in-population.html
<jenni> [ Columbus metro area surpasses 2 million mark in population | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1T9eJBJ
<yano> http://columbus.org/2015/08/how-columbus-ranks-in-2015/
<jenni> [ How Columbus Ranks in 2015 Among Top U.S. Metros | Columbus Chamber of Commerce ] - https://j.mp/1T9g4s9
<yano> Unit193: ^
<yano> :3
<Unit193> I knew you were going to do that. :P
<yano> hehe
<dzho> :-)
<dzho> how's the public transit keeping up with pop growth?
<dzho> of is it just traffic jams?
<Unit193> They use the tubes from Furutama. >_>
<yano> cota is expanding
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-13
<yano> lol, https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/datagatekeeper/datagatekeeper-the-first-impenetrable-anti-hacking
<jenni> [ DataGateKeeper: The FIRST Impenetrable Anti-Hacking Software by MyDataAngel.com, Inc. —Kickstarter ] - https://j.mp/24W19wk
<dzho> "impenetrable" already brings the lulz
<Unit193> dzho: I can do that.  Very good safe, no internet, put computer in and melt the key, put safe in vault, melt that key.  Granted, it's not technically impenetrable, but basically! :----D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-05-15
<yano> http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral/index.ssf/2016/05/may_snow_today_in_greater_clev.html
<jenni> [ Rare May snow today in Greater Cleveland; did it snow where you live? | 						cleveland.com ] - https://j.mp/22bio7T
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-05-10
<Unit193> adam-mc: You're stuck out of #ubuntu because you aren't registered, there's some spam going on.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-05-07
<yano> DON'T FORGET TO VOTE, TUESDAY May 8th, 2018. (Polls are open from 06:30 AM to 07:30 PM.) Sample ballot, https://www.sos.state.oh.us/elections/voters/toolkit/sample-ballot/ Side-by-side candidate comparison: http://www.vote411.org/
<jenni> [ Sample Ballot - Ohio Secretary of State ] - https://bit.ly/2h6Jygl
<jenni> [ Vote411.org | Vote411.org ] - http://www.vote411.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-05-08
<yano> ON'T FORGET TO VOTE, TUESDAY May 8th, 2018. (Polls are open from 06:30 AM to 07:30 PM.) Sample ballot, https://www.sos.state.oh.us/elections/voters/toolkit/sample-ballot/ Side-by-side candidate comparison: http://www.vote411.org/
<jenni> [ Sample Ballot - Ohio Secretary of State ] - https://bit.ly/2h6Jygl
<jenni> [ Vote411.org | Vote411.org ] - http://www.vote411.org
<yano> *DON'T
<yano> it's TODAY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-05-06
<thafreak> Been a while, but what does everyone think about pureism's new service offerings?
<thafreak> And by been a while, I mean since I was actually active here...
<thafreak> And by purism I guess I'm actually refering to their "librem one" services
<Unit193> About all I know is that DDs get discounts.
<dzho> they're taking a little-to-no moderation approach, which has a lot of fediverse folks in a lather
<dzho> free software folk seem to be taking a skeptical wait-and-see approach to how well they work as a downstream project with their upstreams.
<dzho> that's generally speaking. There seems to be a dispersion of opinion there along the branding axis, but the saltiness there may be coming from people who don't quite get how the constraints of trademark intersect the constraints of FOSS licensing.
<dzho> imagine, for instance, people complaining that CentOS wasn't giving enough credit to Red Hat because CentOS removed all the Red Hat branding, or that Ubuntu wasn't crediting Debian enough because of same.
<dzho> If you don't understand that trademark all but requires this, you'd see it as underhanded.
